# Poor Responder : Part 50



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, Good luck to you all


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

as I am waiting for my Pregnyl injection, I'll just send a quick one to say hi to all of you and answer a couple of personal:

Alegria, I suppose I'm coming in too late - you got so many good answers and advice from so many ladies!!! But I do feel that as you put pros and cons on the scale, you might find that tx is more important at this stage. HOWEVER: you really have nothing to lose by telling them the whole truth, ie that you 'd love to do the job but you'll go through some medical treatment which will take time away. You really have nothing to lose by doing that ...

Swinny, wow, you have to stay awake to do your jab! That'll be  fun! I have to do mine at 9pm so getting ready for it now. I'm going down to theatre at 8am on Thursday, so by the time I come out I'll be thinking of you: you'll probably be going in !!!! 

Sorry for no more personals (hard to keep up with you all, but I keep reading you and laugh and cry at the same time ...) - I'll get there eventually!!!!

XXX Pesca


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just saying hi so I don't lose the thread!

Love to all
X


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

wow new thread already!

Nix - your consult sounded really good - I understand the delay thing is a bit frustrating but just think you will have the best poss chance when you do the actual tx!!!

Hello to everyone else and good luck to those cycling!

Alegra - I see the dilema - I had the same sort of thing last year and went for it- wish I hadn't!!! Became quite awkward over the year and pressure didn't help with tx! Good luck with making decisions!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just saying hi as off to bed, night night


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Miranda, Pesca, Swinny, Bernie, Bugle  

Although I'm v interested in the job I just feel that it's a bit ackward to be asking for time off or getting in late and leaving early when you're only 2/3 mths into the job    Also I feel that I cannot share the reason for my tx with them, the job is for a maternity cover and during the interview they already seemed a bit p$ssed off with the lady I'm suppose to be covering because she's not confirming to them how long she intends to stay away for before she leaves, it could be anything between 6 to 12 mths! 

Any more thoughts/advice anyone else? Still    and have to call them tomorrow morning with an answer...

Ta, Alegria x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You don't have to tell them what treatment you're having, Legs - just that you are having medical treatment! They can't discriminate because you're having IVF of course, just that it's best given the circs you are vague. Would you get excited about doing the job? Because if so, do it - and stuff what they think when you get preggers. You'll handle that (better than this lady by the sounds of it) when it happens.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Aleg - Hmmm. I always stuck to my job even though I wanted to leave as they were great about my time off for IVF.  But that did drag on for years!! Will the new job effect the maternity pay?  Thats another reason why I stayed put! Its sods law you will change job and fall preg staright away and lose mat leave etc.... but to be honest will you care about all that when your preggo?


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

They're a fast growing company and did say that it may become a permanent job afterwards even if the other lady returns to the job but tbh I don't care/want to think that far ahead, just want to get preggo soon  

And I doubt v much that I'd end up being entitled to maternity pay with them, the job is initially a fixed term contract (6mths and then probably another 6 mths) and if I do get preggo soon    I should be showing before the contact finishes and they decide to offer me a permanent position...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Do you need the maternity pay?  Do you get good mat pay were you are?

would it be easier doing IVF in your current job?


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Not worried about the mat pay, I can get by without it.  
I don't have a current job    I gave it all up last January because it was far too stressful plus required lots of travelling abroad and at the time I found it too hard to cope with ttc & tx... Now, 6 mths down the line I've had 2 txs already, still not preggo and miss my work again...


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for your replies since my follow up with Guy's.  I think I will wait for my consult at Lister next Thursday and then decide.  I had been so hung up with wanting next tx asap but maybe I should give the DHEA at least 3 months before I try tx again.  Anyway, I will be asking for advice again after my Lister consult.

Alegria.  It must be a very difficult decision.  I am fairly sure you are entitled to some kindn of maternity benefit even if on a fixed term contract.  I agree with others that if you tell them up front that you will need time off (but not why) then it will be much easier.  Whatever you decide the fact that they really want you means that whether you have 6 months or a year sabatical you will find another good job when the time is right for you.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Popsi - I think with DHEA they recommended minimum is 4 months but it depends on the person. I am still taking it but have cut my dose to 25mg daily for now (was taking 75mg daily) since I don't want to overdo it long term.  I think the main thing is that if you get side effects then stop!  I think it affects people differently - a lot of the time if you have an efficient system it won't affect your other hormones to the extent you don't need it - you'll just get higher circulating DHEA levels like the really young have, which has to be good!  It's only if it starts to raise your oestrogen or testosterone too much that there is a problem.  My oestrogen is fine (still on the lower end -miniscule weight means I wee it out rather than retain it in fat cells) and I am off to see the BUPA wellness doc tomorrow to get blood tests for testosterone and DHEA.  I suspect both will be fine - there is HUGE range of normal DHEA levels and I had a fair bit of "wiggle room" when I had my testsoterone checked in March.  I think if you are worried see a doc regularly to keep an eye on those levels.  Your GP should be able to help - I am only seeing a private doc because my GP generally sees the great unwashed of Bloomsbury and most likely won't have even heard of DHEA.  

Alegria - I can really see your dilemma; I would go with your instincts, whatever they may be, but I would definitely say that (a) taking some time out is NOT going to harm your career long term and (b) don't forget if you take the job and then regret it you can leave.  My DP has actually just given up work because he hated it so much so he is taking a break and he is only 29 so it's a much "worse" time to do so than at your stage in your career.  Another thing I would say is that I really feel your state of mind can make a difference to your chances.  Miranda and Laura always strike me as the very bright, uber-anxious types (no offence ladies - I am probably worst of all in the anxiety stakes!!) and they both had success on "holiday" when they were essentially forced into a relaxing environment.  Is is better for you emotionally to work or not to work?  You know yourself best so do think about it.

Swinny - best of luck - this sounds like a great cycle for you!!  Remember that your clinic got my sister a BFP so they know what they doing with raised FSH ladies! 

Tracey - I think if you can bear to give DHEA a little longer it is well worth it. I can understand the urgency but if you can give it a little more time then so much the better. From what I have read it really does need 4 months for most people!

Pesca - good luck! 

LauraB - does your work have a decent maternity pay/leave policy??  I briefly looked at mine the other day and it is god-awful.  Luckily, DP and I have already agreed that, assuming we are lucky enough to conceive ok ( ), he is going to stay at home while I go out to work.

Miranda - how is little Robert?

Nix - very pleased your consultation went well!  Make sure they consider your DH's sperm carefully - I always think you've been blamed a fair bit without evidence!!!      

Beans - how is it going

Jal - I have to say I have heard the Chiltern isn't exactly cutting edge.  Don't get me wrong, I am from the area originally and I like the Chiltern generally - the place was the setting for my first job (preparing rooms for new arrivals) to pay for my skiing holiday and I had my impacted wisdom teeth removed there!  However, I do know other people who ended up going elsewhere when it came to fertility treatment. One of my friends, admittedly, got a BFP there first try some time ago but she was a relatively "strightforward" case....

Ophelia - my sister had a reiki treatment during her 2ww.  She went to a spa with some firends to try and relax and told the spa staff what was happening etc.  The lady was lovely and she found the treatment very uplifting at a really stressful time. It made her feel really positive.  And her little embies obviously felt the same way and decided to stick around!  I am all for these things, although I am cr&p at them.  I tried hypnotherapy and ended up running out of the door in a panic when told to empty my mind (horrific and impossible).

Minty - hi there!

Carol - belated congratulations on your wonderful BFP!!! 

Ally/Linz/Lainey - hello there lovely ladies!!

Steph -   hope you are ok!

Anna III - hello!!

love to everyone I have missed.

DP still hasn't had sperm analysis done.  I think he is more worried than he is letting on, especially since he had chlamydia a few years ago (sorry if tmi - and please don't judge him!!).  Although some studies suggest that this can permanently damage sperm count, others do not and my feeling is that there is such a range chances are he is fine, especially at 29.  And even if he is not, since there are never any guarantees, we will just have to deal with that factor as well as 36-year old Ovaries here!  Plus, there is a lot he can do to clean up his act in terms of drinking less etc. so if he produces one bad batch we can work on it.  But he needs to do this now so we have time to work on it before we start ttc.  Any tips on how to reassure him but still get him down to the clinic


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all,

It's no good, I just can't remember everyone's names! But you're all such a lovely, supportive bunch.

Traceymohair - you made me laugh - god, you sound just like me!!! I can't stick to any of the healthy eating lark either, even if it would help my chances to conceive! (I worry that means i don't want it enough...?) I love my coffee and alcohol!!! I did buy a jar of instant de-caff the other day, but DP makes a lovely pot of fresh coffee a few times every day and I can't resist! I have tried to cut down on the alcohol - I only had 1 glass of wine last night!!! But we live opposite the village pub which is very sociable, so its far too easy to pop over for a couple after work...  

Steph and the other BFN's - I'm so so sorry to hear your news. Big Hug  .

Laura - I can't believe the size of your 14 week bumb!!! I haven't managed to keep up with your news recently - is all well with the triplets??

Miranda - your post regarding Chiltern made me laugh - don't hold back girl!!!! Good on you. You are my inspiration, fellow low AMH, low FSH girl.....

Well, ttc naturally is going along as expected... BFN month after month. Although I did have a glimmer of hope last month as AF (normally as regular as anything every 25 days) was 4 days late. I really  really expected the EPS to be positive as i'd convinced myself I was pg. But it was -ve and Af arrived the next day. 
We had BMS on day 11, managed to fight him off last night (day 12), holding out for tonight (day 13). Must keep him out of the pub....
I'm still doing nothing to monitor ovulation as I'm scared our bedroom will become a lab too (can't remeber who said that!), except looking for ewcm. Which i don't seem to ever get. Is this a bad sign? I have used ov kits in the past and I ovulated regularly - I'm abit too scared to start that now though. I am also wondering about getting my FSH tested to see if it's caught up with my poor AMH, but again,I think I'd rather not know. 

Which is worse - blissful ignorance and false hope or being realistic about my chances?

love to you all,
jo xxx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi All, 

Had my scan and I'm really pleased as I have 8 follies, 4 on each side.  Range from 14 to 8 and my lining is good.  So pleased as they said I can continue on the same dose until Friday's scan and hopefully EC on the Wednesday.  Finally I have hit the next stage.    .

 for more follies but if not just   the ones I have are all nice and juicy!

Hope everyone has a lovely day!

H x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Well done Beans!!  That is fab news! 8 follies is fine!


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

well done Beans.... 8 follies is really really good....

Good luck with EC

x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Beans - 4 is my lucky number! So 4 on each side is double lucky in my book!! Very good - well done!

Good luck! 

Al x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Jo.  If you are having regular sex throughout your cycle then I don't think you need to be peeing on sticks.  I have peed on hundreds over the last few years and the times I have got pregnant are when I have NOT used them.  I must say the last time i got pg was just before IVF tx so we weren't trying naturally.  I worked out that I must have conceived having sex on about day 7.

Beans. conngrats on your response.

Littlejenny. I didn't know you could have bloods for DHEA levels.  I will bear that in mind if I get any symptoms and need to check I am not taking too much.  I will also bear in mind your comment about not wanting to rush too soon before DHEA has a chance to work.
I suppose if we could potentially save £5k on tx by waiting to see if DHEA helps naturally we should give it a go. Especially as DH isn't working from next week and doesn't have anything lined up.


LittleJenny.  I don't know what advice to give to help DH get a move on with his sperm analysis.  I would just tell him that the sooner he gets it done the sooner he can stop worrying.  Whether the results are good or bad at least he will know and be able to do something about it.  You could try just saying 'why don't you go so I can stop nagging you'!!!


Hi to everyone else.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

quick hello to everyone. 
over stimmed on gonal f again (what is it with me adn this one particular drug?) and so now again they want me to convert to ivf. i'm debating it. prefer ttc naturally with injectables as we are "unexpalined" - ie poor chromosomes I think!
good luck all xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Anna - hope you are ok.  You know what you are doing on this so do what you WANT.  must be very frustrating! 

Tracey - yes they can test your DHEA. It just means you have to confess self-medicating to the doctor and request tests!  part of the reason I am going private on this is that I do feel that my GP might not be receptive to wasting NHS money on testing me and I can actually see her point!  The ranges for DHEA are vast but being on the higher end is good!  What you have to watch is if other hormones start going out of whack - most notably testosterone!  High testosterone can interfere with ovulation.  Mine was 1.0 nmol/ml and the normal range is 0.2-2.9 so I was obviously on the lower end and I haven't had side effects but I still want to get it checked.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

I've asked and my gp has agreed to have both my DHEA and testosterone levels tested for me (but it may have to do with the fact that she was ever so embarassed that she was running late and I had to wait for nearly 2 hrs for my turn at the waiting room   )


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Good for you Alegria!!  Well done!  I thought of going to my GP but bottled it and am off to BUPA wellness!  It's more convenient for work anyway....


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all- sorry I have been so absent recently- work a bit crazy- but off the last few days with stomach bug 

So sorry Steph, Popsi, Bernie and Ophelia to read about your recent  - its so unfair, hope you are taking it easy during this difficult time

Carol and Nicki congrats on your  

Odette congrats on being PUPO hope the does not drive you too mad  

Steph you are an amazing woman to be able to look forward and plan your next steps already, truly an inspiration to us all, as the others have said please do not leave this thread

Laura- love the bump picture- very impressive!! can't wait to have proper bump and feel kicking

Bugle- hope all is well with you and that you are enjoying your long summer hols?? Where is your bump picture?!

Miranda- love the picture of you and Robert- hope you are both coping with this hot weather

Little-Jenny- I think this whole area of IF or fear of IF is very hard for men, my DH found it very hard to cope after his analysis came back showing there were problems, he felt he had let me down so much- to be honest I think it was almost easier when we discovered I had problems too. Unfortunately, only he can decide when he is ready to go for test but I would say you need to reassure him lots that you will stick around no matter what happens etc

Jo- I think you are right about Ovulation tests- they drove me mad- when we lucky enough to get a natural BFP in April I had not used anything (apart from DHEA) and just went with my instincts re when was the right time etc

Hi and good luck to all those I have missed- sorry so many new people finding it hard to catch up!!

Right am off to try some toast as have not been able to eat the last 2 days!!

Jenxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

good grief, two girls on one thread saying that it worked when they weren't using lutenising hormone sticks. hmm. interesting. i wonder if, those of us who are "unexplained" (aka potentially funding drs new cars for new good purpose!), we are all over medicalising it? any thoughts anyone? 

it would certainly make more sense from an evolutionary persepctive - cavepeople didn't test after all! and who is to say we ov around 36 hours a double line?it's just a generalisation. food for thought.  

LJ, hi, please don't worry abt all this - look at Kate! you cldnt have a better example of how the drs got it wrong and she was perfecrtly fine!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi all

Really sorry to but in and be all me me me but I am having a wobble....... 

Back in April when I got my FSH CD3 reading of 13 I contacted Hammersmith to see if there minds were changed about my treatment (had previously been given the egg donor speak because of random fsh of 40 and irregular periods). I got an appointment through the post a couple of weeks ago and decided to go along and see what they had to say (the more info the better - right?). It all started quite badly because I thought it was tomorrow and was going to plan my questions tonight but it turned out to be this afternoon (and no one available to come with me) 

I just got back....

I saw a guy called Mr Margara, who had previously worked at the hospital and had been brought back to manage the massive backlog of patients.

To try and cut my very long, very boring story short he said......

IVF would NEVER work for me
If I conceived naturally it would be a MIRACLE
If I did conceive naturally I would be unlikely to carry my baby to full term as my eggs would be terrible quality
The Lister just want my money - there is NOTHING that they can do for me
I was likely to spend the rest of my life and money chasing an unrealistic dream and that I needed to move on from trying to conceive my own child and choose donor eggs

Why am I so devastated again? I have been told this before and I am sure I will be told it again but it just hurts so much and it makes me question my plan of trying to conceive naturally and do more treatment later in the year (on a good FSH month). This is now the 4th consultant who has told me to give up and I am clinging onto the real life success stories i have heard about people with similar fsh and amh levels to me.....when do I start listening?

On a positive note I had the results of my bone scan - I don't have osteoporosis which I was really worried about!!!   For once my result said that I was NORMAL for my age!

Sorry girls - its such a gorgeous afternoon and I have just dumped a big black cloud over the thread!

A X


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

.....and now I am polishing off a bar of Green & Blacks.......


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

just a quickie as I am about to go out to eat - well, my first night out since I began stimming, hurra!

Beans - GREAT news on 8 follies!! Go follies go!!! I 've only got 4 and am doing EC tomorrow so compared to me you're in an optimal situation!!!

Anna - So sorry to hear of your over stimming: you know, you have given me food for thought - I just wish I could try the natural way ... But whoever is in a position to do so should absolutely!!! I would kill to be in that position  

Last but not least, excuse my terrible ignorance: what is DHEA? I have restrained myself from asking (a bit embarassed since everyone here seems to know ...), but now I can't hold it anymore!! 

Ally - I just saw your post!!!! First of all, a big big    of support for you and your negative feelings at this very moment. It is truly not fair the ways in which this Dr dealt with you and the things he said: he may have been polite, etc but there are ways and ways of saying certain things. What I don't understand is how his view clash with real-life stories of women coming through despite low chances of pregnancy: does he not know these stories? He ought to if he's a good, well-informed Dr surely!!! Also, this thing about the Lister: I am starting to believe that because there is so much money involved Drs and clinics put one another on the spot just to come across better than anyone else ... I would not bother listening to such silly comments. What I would bother about is to see whether you can go for a consultation somewhere else in order to get another opinion that is not theirs or the Listers? Have you thought of that? Maybe you've already done it ... I don't know your full story (must check it once I send this post), but surely there must be alternative txs that differ from those you've done so far!!!
Bottom line: I would be careful from letting Drs who ***** about other clinics influence your views so greatly. You don't need this now: what you need is as much information as you can possibly have and he clearly hasnt' filled you with that in an impartial, dispassionate way. You must have 3rd, 4th opinions if need be. A girl on the ACU thread, Roses, is trying different consultations before deciding on the clinic: expensive, I am sure, but perhaps it's a way to deal with all of this.
Whatever you decide, I send you another   and hope your moods will improve this evening. By the way, chocolate does help!!! 


XXX Pesca


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Pesca - thanks so much - how are you - when is EC?? Tomorrow?? How are you feeling about things? Good luck and I will be  for loads of juicy follies and maybe a few more than you expect!!! Enjoy your dinner!

Yes it is really not helpful seeing people with that attitude - messes up the PMA and I NEVER would have gone if I had known that that is all they had to say to me!!! Why waste my time - I have already been told that it is all over, I have reached menopause and need HRT and prob have osteoporosis!! Well at least I have proven them wrong on the last thing!!!

Now DHEA - this is a naturally occurring steroid hormone produced by the adrenal gland. A study in America has been carrying out trials to see if supplementing this can improve egg quality in older woman and prematurely aged ovaries...

http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovaries.html

Quite a few of us on this thread are giving it a go to see what the results are.... it is not licensed in the UK but you can get it online and my consultant at the Lister has no problem with me trying it out.....

A x

/links


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am feeling low, have not been feeling 'right's since last Friday and started bleeding today   got a scan booked for Friday, PMA is pretty much absent. 

Ally - I am so sorry   for what it's worth I was at the Hammersmith and I don't rate them at all (two NHS cycles, one private), would not go back there if you paid me, you are better of at the Lister or better still go abroad but give DHEA a chance first

Anna - sorry your cycle is not going to plan  

I am just going to take it easy until Friday now...


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Nikki   keep that PMA up if you can possibly hon - I have seen a lot of cases of bleeding and then everything is okay so please please dont worry too much - I am sorry if I am ignorant but can you get a scan tomorrow to settle your mind?     

Thanks re Hammersmith - need to pick myself up and dust myself down again (you have to do that a lot with IF don't you!!!) I just wish I hadnt bothered going back there after the Lister - I foolishly thought that I shouldnt leave a stone unturned and miss out if they were going to offer me NHS treatment.... 

Will be thinking of you x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Nikki- so sorry to hear you're bleeding but like Ally just said it's very common in early pregnancy. I will be thinking of you and hoping all is well on your scan on Friday.     

Ally- Sorry to hear your consultation wasn't very positive.  How can he say you wouldn't be able to carry a baby to full term cos of quality of your eggs!!??   What does he know.
I echo what Pesca just said and please don't give up, you hear of women being given the donor speach and end up pregnant all the time. Maybe you can email lots of different clinics with your history and see what feedback they'll give you.

Pesca- Good luck for EC tomorrow.  

Swinny- Same to you hun.  

Laura- I still can't see your bump pic. I feel I'm missing out.  

Miranda- How's Robert doing? Does he still have colic? Can't believe he's a month old already, feels you only gave birth yesterday. 

Anna- Are you in the middle of TX?

Liljen- Glad to hear your sister had reiki and it worked for her. That's all I need to know.  It can only do good surely to have anything done that can help you relax. I'm going for my first session tomorrow, think it'll be a mix of reiki/crystal healing and a lot of talking to decide which thereapy would suit me best.

Steph- How are you holding up? 

Hi to Beach, Nicks, Nix, Tracy, Carol,Odette, Bugle,Jo, Beans, Paw, Alegria, Minty and the rest.
Love/Ophelia


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Ally,

thanks for the link to the drugs - will look into it. 

Ophelia, thanks for your good wishes - I hope for the best outcome !!!!  

Nikki - nice to 'meet you' - I second everything that was said - I have never found myself in that situation (this is my first IVF and only am at EC stage), but you mustn't think the worst and keep positive !!! I send you lots of    !!!

XXX pesca


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Nikki, I'm so sorry to hear you are bleeding   that all is well at your Scan on Friday.  It is so hard to keep a PMA just try and get through the next couple of days until you find out. 

Pesca, good luck for EC tomorrow.

Anna, sorry you are over stimming.  what tx were you hoping to have if they are suggesting you revert to IVF?

Ally, if I were you I would have a glass of wine when you have finished the chocolate.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Girls,

Nikki - How hevy is the bleeding? I've had bleeding since week 5 and still bleeding a bit now although it has calmed down alot.  You are on heperin I think too which can cause bleeding.  Hope you get some good news Friday.. was that the earliest they could fit you in? I'd pester and get something for tomorrow. 

Sarah and Pesca - All set for tomorrow!  

Beans  - Fab news on embies! XX

LJ - Oh you called me bright! I'm flattered! As for my matty leave stuff its very comprehensive, so much so i need to go and speak to them as it confused me!  Even tells you about wht happens if you get sent to prison during mat leave! 

Anna - How you manage to sort out your cycle.  

Ally - I agree with tracey... wine is needed. God what a horrid consult. I think you are very lucky to be able to try aux natural and this is a great plan, the DHEA imporves quality..also what tosh about poor enbie quality.. mine were all quite rubbish and they are all growing fine now! If you are strong enough to continue then do!  Which bar of choccy is it?? mmmmm!

Tracey - How you doing honey?  

Mrs O - Sounds like you are getting back into action mode! Any more thoughts on nat IVF?

Mirra - How you and the Bobster?

That was not a bad effort as I'm so tired.. sorry to those i have no doubt missed! 

2 more days at work then I am off for a week. Can't wait!  People at work today all found out I was preg, was nice actually everyone kept kissing me and so overexcited for me... lots of offers of matty and baby clothes too!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - I can't see your bump pic either?  Mods - any ideas?


----------



## georgia2 (Jul 30, 2008)

This is my first post but have viewed the site as a guest for some time. Our first cycle of icsi was abandoned in June 08 due to a poor response. The clinic advised that they had expected me to respond well to the drugs due to my high AMH and I was placed on a short protocol. They can't offer any explanation for the poor reponse and have advised that it may happen again. We are about to embark on our 2nd cycle of icsi in Aug 08 with a revised protocol- progesterone tabs commencing day 21 of cycle and increased dose of FSH. Wondered if anyone else had experience of an 'unexplained' poor response?


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Paul has been writing his best man speech and has hogged the PC all night so I am only just getting chance to bob on.

Pesca- It’s probably too late to wish you luck as you’ll have gone to bed as up early in the morning, but just wanted to say that I’ll be thinking about you   

Little Jenny – Thanks honey. I am trying my best with the PMA.  

Beans – Whhooo hoo another 8 follie count, that’s wicked  I had 8 on my first scan so maybe 8 is our lucky number. I am feeling that sigh of relief from you. Keep that tummy warm and plenty of pineapple and brazil nuts for you too chick.

Anna – Have you decided what you’re going to do yet. That’s a bummer with the Gonal F  

Ally – God if we all had a pound for each time each of us at heard that exact same bl**dy speech we’d all be able to retire now. It makes me so angry that these consultants are allowed to crush people the way they do.  Take no bl**dy notice, this thread on here is proof enough that although we are problem cases we’re not to be written off. How many team PR members are pregnant or had babies now? Don’t be down, you just need a different clinic and a fresh start. I too was told by 4 different consultants that there isn’t a cat in hells chance with my own eggs….bo**ocks to em all. It aint over til the fat lady sings and I aint singing!!
Good on you babes with the Green & Blacks, my fave is the butterscotch one and I’ve heard tell that it’s good for lowering FSH xx

Nikki   

Ophelia   Thanks hun xx

Laura   All set. What will be will be now   

Georgia – I had my first two cycles cancelled due to poor response and I was on Puregon. I then moved clinic and was changed to Menopur and that worked far better for me. 

Anyway my lovelies I am off to beddy byes now as it’s a big day tomorrow.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Swinny said:


>  God if we all had a pound for each time each of us at heard that exact same bl**dy speech wed all be able to retire now. It makes me so angry that these consultants are allowed to crush people the way they do. Take no bl**dy notice, this thread on here is proof enough that although we are problem cases were not to be written off. How many team PR members are pregnant or had babies now? Dont be down, you just need a different clinic and a fresh start. I too was told by 4 different consultants that there isnt a cat in hells chance with my own eggs.bo**ocks to em all. It aint over til the fat lady sings and I aint singing!!


DITTO


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Quick question

After ET does an egg still get released from ovary or not?

I'm sure my ovary is ovulationg as I have a slight ache on my right side and this happens before a period.

Am deflated if this is the case.

odettexx

ps Nickki  hope you can speak or see someone at the clinic to reassure you.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

feeling a lot better now  but have been so busy - in a bit of a mad panic cos when I started looking into accommodation in Brno, where we are having DE treatment in September - I have found that there are two trade fairs in the city on the same dates - which has rocketed the prices of the hotels, some of which are full already. Am currently researching some apartments which will get the price down (as recommended by FFs - I love this site!  ) but it is all time consuming - so haven't had time to read everything properly - sorry I will try to catch up and do some personals tomorrow or Friday!

Love to all  - just wanted to say good luck to those who need it today and here's a  for anyone who needs one too! *Nikki* - hope so much everything will be OK for you on Friday   

Steph xx

P.S. will post a copy of the list next as we are on a new thread


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*
just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - appointment 20/07/08, treatment in August 2008? *Inconceivable*4th IVF - Reprofit - this time with DE - August '08*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now ttc naturally with new partner *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - currently trying to lower FSH/reviewing options for IVF - Jinemed consultation 26/07/08*Lincs Jax*6th IVF - Care Nottingham - due to start 01/08/08 *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 4 eggs - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment at Ceram sometime next year - on waiting list*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - IVI Alicante, Spain - September/October 2008 *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - due to start 03/08/08
*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Beans33*
2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - currently stimming - EC 06/08/08*Juicy*3rd IVF - Lister - currently stimming - EC ??/08/08*Pesca*1st ICSI - currently stimming - EC 31/07/08*Swinny*4th ICSI - currently stimming - EC 31/07/08*TracyM*3rd DIVF - currently stimming - first scan 25/07/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Droogie (Heather)*
1st ICSI after TESA/TESE - 3 eggs - one embie transferred 18/07/08 - testing 03/07/08*Odette*4th IVF - Barcelona IVI - this time with DE - donor's EC 21/07/08 - ET 24/07/08 2 transferred/8 frosties - testing 06/08/08*Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural m/c 21.6.08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ali May*
1st IVF - May/June 2008 - tested negative  *Ally1973*
1st IVF - June/July '08 - cancelled after 20 days of stimming  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Fishface*1st ICSI - July '08 - cancelled due to poor response  - try again October 2008 *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*1st IVF -Turkey - PGD for translocated gene - tested negative 18/03/08  *Lainey-Lou*3rd IVF - SP - tested negative 01/07/08*Latestarter*2nd ICSI - Lister - cancelled due to poor response 09/07/08*Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*5th IVF - 15 eggs - 6 fertilised - tested negative 07/08  - had adoption meeting/has appointment ARGC 28/7/08 *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - one immature egg failed to fertilise  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Popsi*2nd IVF - DHEA trial at IVF Wales - converted to IUI - tested negative 26/07/08  *Sheldon*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Stephjoy*4th ICSI - (after 3 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI)) - Jinemed - tested negative 26/07/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *Tracymohair*1st IVF - June 2008 - tested negative  Follow-up 07/08/08 - hoping to try again Aug/Sept '08*PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Abdncarol*  on 1st IVF - Aberdeen - first scan ??/08/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! next scan 4/7/08 - due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - 1st scan ??/??/08*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - 1st scan ??/??/08 *PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Miranda7* - Robert - born June 26th - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning all!

Blimey - nearly six hours' sleep and I'm like a new woman! Oo...

Nikki08 - I'm so sorry you're having this worry. I'm keping everything crossed it's all ok in there. You must go to A&E and try to get a scan to reassure yourself. As the others have said, it's very common to bleed, and if you're on Heparain even more so.

Steph - glad to hear you're making plans! Is Brno hot in Sept? 

|Odette - you would naturally ovulate about 14 days before your period, so I would take no notice of the ache. I had period-type aches up to 16 weeks pregnant, so it could be that!

Sarah - is it scan day today? Good luck!

Georgia - a pal of mine had a poor response in her first cycle, had her AMH checked and it was fine, then produced 14 eggs the next time. Sometimes these things happen - just ask for closer monitoring next time so they can adjust your drugs as you go.

Ophelia - yes, he still has colic! I'm taking him to cranial therapy again this week so hopefully it'll lessen. Otherwise we're stuck with the cramps, poor thing. He had two hours this morning of straining in his sleep - Pete says he's never heard a baby fart so much!   How's the burns?

Ally - want the girls to pay a little visit to that cons, Mr Magoo?   We'll tell him where to shove his opinions!   I'd write him a complaining letter myself. But maybe it's best to just forget he ever existed, or put a picture of him on a dart board...

Pesca - DHEA has resulted in a couple of natural miracles on this thread, and I and a few others took it before having successful cycles. We think it rocks - particularly as it's so cheap! Go to www.biovea.com and order some!

Anna - cavepeople probably used natural ov sticks, like peeing on a dock leaf or somat. Then using a rabbit to tell them if they're pregnant?  

Laura - whoo! Lovely that people are congratulating you and giving you stuff! It starts to feel real about now, huh?

Nicks - how's Emily? Are you all organised and yummy mummy now?

Paris Nix - bonjour mon petit sucre!  

LilJen - how's the pre BMS house-hunting going?

Beach, Merse, Bugle, TraceyMohair, Rooz, and everyone else  hello!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Sarah- oodles of luck for today, will be thinking of you and hope that you get lots of lovely eggs    

Off out for the day as having bathroom done....hope it all goes to plan x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Nicki W said:


> LB - I can't see your bump pic either? Mods - any ideas?


I'm looking into it Nikki


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning

Well I’ve been up since the crack of dawn. Had my boiled egg on toast and that’s it now until after EC. I am sssoooooooo nervous now. 
Just been sat on hold waiting for Eon to cap my energy bills for 48 minutes gggrrrrrrr  

Beachy – Thanks chuckles. Fingers crossed that we get lots of lovely eggies xxxx

Odette – Sorry honey I have no idea. Hope you are taking things easy mrs PUPO xx

Steph – Thanks for the updated list, can’t believe how many of us there are on Team PR now!! Glad you are feeling a bit brighter sweetie. A project is always a good thing. I will be really interested in your trip in September. My friend has just joined the waiting list for Reprofit in the Czech republic. When did you put your name down??

Nikki08 – I hope that things are ok for you at your scan matey  

Mirra – Nope it’s EC today at 1.45 so definitely lots of luck needed xx

Pesca – Can’t wait to hear how you’ve gone on. As I am typing this you’ll be in theatre xx

As Arnie says “I’ll be back”. Speak to you all later

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

For those who can't see Laura's bump pic!

Have you got your preferences set correctly? Go to your profile and select 'preferences'. Make sure that 'Don't show users avatars' is NOT ticked.

If you still cannot see then try pressing Ctrl and F5 together and this may sort the problem.

If neither of these work let me know and I shall have a further think!

Rachel x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Ally 1973 - agree with what has been said while adding one caveat - private drs are private for a reason (£££££) so do protect yourself and take their opinions with as much of a pinch of  salt as anyone else's. however, it seems to me you can do DE any time (is that right?) so if not responding to drugs, why not try naturally for a few years and see? i know someone aged 32 then 34 with high FSH who had 2 babies, first time trying each time, so really i dont set much store by FSH. if you have excluded mechanical issues of crse. if you have transportation issues, eg little cm, then maybe IUI, which wld be fine on eg 1 or 2 follicles. most people do ivf and get eg 10 eggs which whittle down to 1 or 2 by day 5 anyway! key thing is age - and that's on your side. xxx

Nikki -   all fine tomorrow. 

Miranda, you crack me up. dock leaves indeed. or the woman would see if a dinosaur fancied her scent at ovulation?   (not that they coexisted  )

Steph, you'll get there and are very muhc of an inspiration with your totally PMA.  

everyone else, god luck!  xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi All!!

Ally - I am so sorry you had such a ghastly experience.  I would be very wary of any doctor who criticises other clinics.  It isn't professional and if they were truly confident and secure in their own views they wouldn't do it - it's the equivalent of the insecure teenage girl who is a total b^%ch about others to cover up her own feelings of inadequacy.  Also, if they give everyone with high FSH that kind of speech they are obviously going to have no experience at all with those cases because they never treat any of them!  Also, no hormone test can tell what egg quality will be - they may be able to give some estimate of quantity but quality you can't test for; that is usually (but not always) down to age and, as Anna says, you have that on your side!  My sister is an absolute classic example here - age 38 with high FSH - not a vast egg haul but 100% fertilisation, 80% of those grade 1 or 2 embies; net result twins and 2 frosties from 5 eggs - many people with normal FSH and years younger would have been pleased with that!  No problem with quality whatever the hormones suggested!  

Georgia - please don't worry too much.  If your hormone results were all good they probably gave you too low a dose to stop you overstimming.  They are bound to be cautious at first and there is a lot of adjustment they can do - Beans had a cycle cancelled first round and she is doing just fine on this one.   

Anna - I don't know if this means anything but when I saw my doc about IUD removal, I asked about predictor sticks and she said she doesn't rate them that much.  Says they are like a burglar alarm which sounds just as the burglar is leaving - they give you the last-minute opportunity but the time beforehand is actually a better time to act.  The reason I say this is she is not a fertility doc so has no reason to promote or not promote them.  She could be wrong but she says regular   is probably more reliable! 

Swinny - best of luck with EC today! 

Pesca - good luck to you too - and check out the DHEA. 

Miranda - hope little Robert is feeling better.

NicksW - hope little Emily alice is doing well too!

LauraB - I can see the bump pic! Much bigger than Kate's!  Glad everyone is congratulating you etc.!

nikki08 - hope all goes well; try not to worry too much!

jennig - nice to see you! thanks for the advice on DP. I think he will get it done soon - just a bit scared!

ParisNix/Steph/Odette/Ophelia/Beans/everyone else - much love!!

Well - DP and I have found a house!!!  We are just renting for now and DP has yet to sell his flat but we have a place to live!!  It seems HUGE to me but it probably isn't in the great scheme of things - I've just lived in my little one-bedroom place for a while now so a 3 bedroom place seems like a mansion.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oops! I really am out of touch - good luck with egg collection Sarah! May all those follies have lovely eggs in them. And   for 100% fertilisation too!

LilJen - whoo! for finding a house! Must be lovely to be moving somewhere you can stretch out a bit.

Anna - scary thought - a dino on heat! Argh!

Hi Rachel and Beach!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

to everyone - will have to do personals  tomorrow but thank you so much for saving my life yet again - in the middle of massive presentation so cannot really stay on for more than a sec but really wanted to say thank you!!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning all,

Steph - Thank you for the update - you're a star!!!  

Ally - Agree with all that the other girls have said. I'm soooo waiting for the day that I get pg and have my healthy baby so I can send a letter together with pics to the first consultant that I ever saw and told me that I shouldn't bother with IVF and go straight to DE, I've even already written it mentally - ' Dear Dr XXX, let me introduce you to the child that you told me I would never have... That's one of the things that keep me going sometimes   

Nikki - Sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow    

Sarah & Pesca - Good luck, thinking of you both   

LiitleJen - Congrats   Are we invited to the house warming party?  

A big   to everyone else I haven't mentioned.

Oh, for anyone that's interested to know the outcome of the matty cover job offer saga   They wanted me to start after the Bank Holiday so I told them that I'd be available for full time work from Aug to end of Oct but then I have a 'medical treatment' that includes a 'minor surgery' already booked for early Nov and that I'd have to be 2 weeks or longer off work for recovery. They were still happy to honour the job offer taking it into consideration and acommodating things for me    So, after having turned the job down twice I run out of excuses and had to accept it in the end   As dh and some of you have said, I can take it and see how it goes, if it's not working I'll just leave. My problem is that I'm a bit of workaholic and always end up over commiting and working all extra hours etc... This time I have to keep reminding myself that I def. have other priorities (eg. my tx). At least it will keep myself occupied whilst I wait for my next cycle, dh is worried that I've been getting too used to the good life at home   and also spending far too much time on FF    Anyway, I'm happy with the outcome and thanks again for all your input  

Alegria xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

wha hooo! I can see LB and the bump!  
Thanks Rach   I didn't do anything - it just worked today!  
Mirra - great to get a good night's sleep. How is Robert? DH and I couldn't sleep last night for some reason but Emily was!  
Swin - oodles of luck for eggs today   
Ally    there is no such word as never   Keep the faith  
Odette - you wouldn't ov I think all those hormones are out of action - bit like taking the pill. Must be implantation pain!   
Steph - glad to hear you are full steam ahead with DE. Is Brno a real place? I always thought that was an abbreviation for something!   Hope you sort out accom
Nicki08 - hope all is OK   You did see a HB so its much less likely something will go wrong. Very worrying I know   Hope you get a scan sorted
Anna III - how many follies then? Are you going to do IUI or IVF? Bit out of touch with your plans, sorry hun. good luck anyway  
Beans - well done onn those follies!
Tracey - I think when you are older and your eggs aren't quite so good you may not improve things by bombarding them with drugs and messing with them in a petri dish. It may be right your chances are just as good naturally - that's waht worked for me. hoping for a  little miracle for you!  
Alegs - glad you got the job sorted!  
LJ - hi!   Great about the house! Make sure enough bedrooms for twins as it runs in your family!  
ParisNicks - ARGC will eat your savings but hopefully worth it   
Ems - wow you next girl! Hope you are enjoying english summer!   
Love to all I've missed  
Nickster


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Well woo-hoo I just saw a great doctor!!!

Generally, I must confess I hate doctors (sorry Nicks) but the BUPA guy I saw today was fab!  Not a fertility doc at all but knew all about the DHEA supplementation research helping egg quality in older women and said he thought I was doing the right thing by taking a bit.  Couldn't hurt unless other levels affected and might well help!  He also said I was sensible for checking out my DHEA and testosterone levels but he felt that, since I was getting no side effects and my testosterone was low normal when I started the DHEA, the chances are these were fine.  He did say that my dose (75mg daily) seemed on the high side but if I were getting rid of any excess ok then that shouldn't be a problem, although he would presonally prefer it if i reduced to 25 or 50.  However, when he took the bloods for testsoterone and DHEA he did admit that when I got the results and saw where I stood, I should use my own common sense to adjust the dose if needed.

Ladies taking DHEA in London, I thoroughly recommend this guy and if you work near the BUPA Wellness centre off Fleet Street and want to get your DHEA and testosterone checked without disapproval then pmail me for the doc's name.

He told me that my weight was fine too.  This is one thing which has bothered me.  The Zita West Clinic were adamant I was too scrawny but the fertility doc and this doc both said I was fine so I'm going with the majority.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LJ  glad you found a nice doc!   Be interesting if some of the new studies actually looked at the DHEA, testosteroe values and conception rates - I got mine measured at work and they were borderline high when I conceived - but maybe they need to be for it to work? don't believe everything ZIta comes out with!!   Having a baby is a good way to get fat!  
NW


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Seems like we're conducting our very own DHEA trial in here


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nicks - I think that borderline high is actually supposed to be a good thing - some studies show increased female fertility with higher-normal levels of testosterone.   I was just worried cos really high testosterone can apparently interfere with ovulation. Doc said it has got to be pretty damn high for that to happen though and that most women on DHEA would have to be on a high dose for a good while before there were any problems and many wouldn't actually ever get any cos the body will sort itself out and not convert DHEA to testosterone after a certain point but just have higher DHEA circulating in the body.  I do want it checked though cos I plan on continuing to take the DHEA - I think it is great and I predict it will be HUGE in IF treatment and, to be honest, wouldn't be surprised if, in the future, it is recommended as a general supplement to all women over 35 who want to have children in the future.  It is a real shame they cannot seem to finish a lot of the randomised studies - but you can see why; after a bit of reading, women will just drop out and take the DHEA - nobody is going to want to risk being randomised to the placebo!  But, as Alegria says, maybe our study will help!! 

Thanks on the weight thing - I have to say that I was a bit annoyed that ZW were so fixated on it. I'm only slightly underweight - it's not as if it's anything drastic!  This doc just looked at me and said I was fine - no scales with body fat analysis, just common sense, which felt much better!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all

Nikki-    for the scan tomorrow.

Alegria- Glad you took/got the job even when you explained you needed time off. Don't work too hard mind.  Make sure you have time for yourself and your TX.

Liljen- Fab news about seeing a good Dr and getting a new place to live. 

Ally- Hope you're feeling a bit better after the nightmare consultaion yesterday. 

Laura- Can finally see your bump pic. Wow! You are growing.  Very lovely, a bit jealous. 

Pesca and Swinny-    for lots of eggies today.

Odette-   for the 2ww.

Miranda and Nicks- Hi!! 

I went for my reiki session today, she did some reflexology along with crystal healing/reiki and sekhem. She said she didn't read the crystals today and only used them to clear blockages but will read them next time, she also said my right ovary wasn't "moving" but has cleared that now so it's now unblocked.
On my last 2 tx's I never produced any follies on my right ovary (only had cysts on it) and when I left the session I felt lots of twinges on the right ovary.

As soon as she saw my feet she said I was very stressed and frustrated. She also said I needed some "me" time and also some proper quality time with DH to forget about trying to conveive for a while ( a weekend away maybe   ), that my mind is too occupied with trying to conceive that it's stopping my body to get pregnant.

She told me to wear red and orange knickers and also to eat red and orange foods. When I had the healing I could feel a tingeling sensation in my little finger which travelled up through my whole arm, it was like someone was tapping their fingers up and down my arm but it was on the inside like in my veins or something. Very weird.

She said she was working on my ovaries to help them function properly and to produce more eggs. She rested her hands on different parts of my body and when she put them on my ovaries it became very hot. I assume maybe it's because I needed lots of healing there? 

I was well impressed with her and have booked me and DH in for a session each at the end of August when she gets back from her hols.
She said she will help improve my DH sperm count and quality.  

She said she has treated people with problems conceiving before and have 13 babies to her "credit" so far, including 5 sets of twins. She's treated poeple who has had IVF and one woman got pregnant after seeing her after having had 7 failed TX's.

Hi to the rest. Love/Ophelia


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ophelia - I am so glad your reiki session went well! My sister loved hers too - she found it very uplifting after all the negativity about her chances!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Ophelia - Wow, that sounds very interesting and positive!!! I'm off to get some colorful nickers for meself... Just wish this lady was based somewhere nearer to London....    I'm glad you've enjoyed it and hope she does the trick for both you and dh


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Ophelia - your reiki session sounds amazing!! It makes me want to get one soon ...  
Swinny - you must be still at the clinic to have your EC. Let us know how it went!!
I just came back from clinic having had mine and they only collected 3 eggs ... I suppose I expected it since I only have 4 follies, and one was too small, but let's see what happens and if they manage to fertilize with ICSI - I'll know that by tomorrow !!!

Thanks for all your good wishes - I was a bit nervous this morning, but it just was so easy! 

Also thanks to everyone and particularly LittleJenny to update me on this DHEA business: it's truly enlightening, I never ever thought of that before - perhaps because I am at my first IVF attempt, but if this one falls through I'll look into all of this. What mine of information you Ladies are - I truly am appreciative of all of you!!!  

Ok, now I'll go and get some rest (though I feel absolutely normal!),
XXX Pesca


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies - you lot can talk, i'm quite lost 



Swinny said:


> with my own eggs&#8230;.bo**ocks to em all. It aint over til the fat lady sings and I aint singing!!
> Good on you babes with the Green & Blacks, my fave is the butterscotch one and I've heard tell that it's good for lowering FSH xx


I love the idea of this! 

Alegria - glad you made a decision about the job and they were happy with you having time out for medical t/x. Great news - when do you start ?

 to everyone xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Pesca - Well done on the eggies hon, remember our mantra here is quality over quantity     If you don't mind my asking - how old are you?

Fishface - I'm off this weekend for a fortnight in the south of France with dh and should start the new job one week later, last week of Aug


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Alegria - lovely, enjoy your hols and then start new job to pay for another one


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Alegria,

have fun in the S of France - you'll be all refreshed for your new job 
I just turned 36 last June - so not over the hill, though I have been defined of 'advanced maternal age' ...  

But yes, I agree with you: quality over quantity!!! Let's hope this works 
XX Pesca


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Pesca- Great news on the 3 eggs. That's an egg in each follie, considering the 4th was too small anyway, so well done!! 
   for 100% fertilisation.

Alegria- have a nice holiday. 

Forgot to say, the reiki lady also said " Don't worry, you will get pregnant, I can see you holding a baby girl" 
Now, I've been told by psychic's in the past I will have a baby boy first but hey, as long as they see me with a baby (of either sex) I'm happy. 

This lady is not a psychic but she said she get's visions sometimes when she does the healing on people.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pesca - many congrats on your 3 fab eggies; it is all about the quality and if they have developed nicely then you are in with a decent chance, especially since, at only just 36, you are relatively young, whatever they say about "advanced" age!!! 

Let's hope for 100% fertilisation!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi everyone!

What happened there then? I lost the thread completely (makes a change from losing the plot I spose!)

Hope you're all well and just wanted to say to Ally, I agree with the others. Don't listen to a word that alleged consultant said!  And as for the Lister just being after your money, well that's as maybe but clinics like the Lister also have an eye on the league tables; they wouldn't take you on if they didn't think there was a chance. So tell Mr Magoo from me and the rest of the PR girls that he can KMA    !

Pesca hon - well done on a successful EC, 3 eggies is 3 chances of a baby and that's a good thing!  Here's hoping that the sperm and the eggs get properly jiggy with it in the lab tonight so you get 3 healthy embies tomorrow   

Love to everone else, can't stop am just about to rush off to the pharmacy.  Well not rush so much as shuffle!  The weather's turned really muggy and it's set my asthma off properly.  Thought I had at least one spare inhaler but I've run out.  Called the Doctors, my usual is shut for the day and of the alternative surgeries he suggested 1 is shut til Monday and the other until Sept 1st.  The moral of the story is - Don't get sick in France in the summer holidays cos all the doctors bugger off on holiday too!  Fortunately I have an old prescription so I'll take that to the pharmacy and they should honour it in an emergency.

Laters!
xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Thanx so much for all your good wishes - I'll keep positive and hope not to feel too devastated if it doesn't go ahead for me ... BUT: I am hopeful! 

Nix - so I did get it right, you live in France! How wonderful - ahem - except August when everyone goes off on holiday, that is!!! I so much sympathise with you: I am Italian and over there it's even worse - get a Dr let along a Pharmacy is a mirage unless you are at the beach or some tourist resorts. It made me love this country even more: I bet all the fertility Dr in Italy are all on holiday now!!  

XXX Pesca


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Just a quick one from me as I am pooped, didn't sleep well last night. Well they managed to get 4 eggs out of five follies in the end so that's good. I was a little downhearted when I left the clinic as last time I got 7, but the consultant compared how many follicles I had at trigger last time and there were more that were larger, so he said that 4 was good. I just have to pray now that they all fertilise. I will be bricking it until I get the call tomorrow. please god let it go right for me!!!

Pesca - well done Mrs. Fingers crossed for us both tonight.

Thanks everyone for all of your well wishes, keep em coming as my little eggies will be needing loads of positive vibes tonight as they get cosy with Paul's little swimmers.

Sorry for the lack of personals but I am shattered.

Night night
Sarah xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck for the lab of lurve Sarah and Pesca!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Well done Swin and Pesca!   for good fert   
Nicks


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Swinny* and *Pesca* - Well done both!  hope there's plenty of  going on in the lab tonight and that you both get excellent fertilisation and some tip-top embryos to put back.    will be thinking of you both 

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Swinny & Pesca - Great news on the eggies.  Good luck for the fertilisation call tomorrow      

xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wanted to wish Steph and Pesca lots of luck for fertilisation tonight in the labs


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

you guys are SO great at keeping spirits up - I send you a bit kiss to thank you!!!   

Swinny, that's fabulous!!!! Well, done those little juicy follies - let's all hope they'll all fertilize - sending you lots of   for the process!! I am sure you're in bed now, but good vibes travel in spirit not just through the forum 


XXX pesca


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sooo tired almost fell asleep over my computer at work - had to finish a big presentation and tomorrow is a day off spent with my mum - why do I always book up stuff - what I really need is a day off from everything!! Anyway I will get up to date with all the posts and respond tomorrow but wanted to say that I was sending huge amounts of good fertilisation vibes in the direction of Swinny and Pesca!!!!    Come on lets see some serious getting jiggy in the petrie dish or whatever it is - test tube??!!   

I have intense ovulation pains (i think) that or indigestion - wheres the bloody DH when you need him!! 

A


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi ladies

hope you don't mind me joining in - have already met Alegria on another board  .  Have been popping in and out of boards for some months now and have found myself in the middle of my first IVF cycle - all a bit surreal -so thought i may bite the bullet and start posting!

Nikki08 - have read about your journey so far and am keeping everything crossed for you.  I too have high NK calls so am on the steroids and feel a bit of an affinity with you on this one.  Really keeping everything crossed for you and will be holding out for your post following scan.

Notice there's also been a lot of talk about DHEA - i've been taking this for 4 months along with wheatgrass and royal jelly plus acupunture as first FSH came back at 11.4 and NHS consultant put 2 m/cs down to poor quality eggs.  Consultant at Lister didn't agree though and said i had 28 year old eggs which were the same quality as any other 28 year old.  Who knows if any of the supplements helped but we got 13 eggs from 14 follies, 11 of which fertilised with ICSI - more than we'd ever dreamed of.  Still so far to go though - praying for dividing embies


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all,
Quickie from me again as shattered.

Sarah and Pesca - Fab news.. I think the 2 worst bits of IVF are the 1st stiming scan and waiting for that fertilisation call.   

Mrs O - Your gonna have your own bump very soon I just know it!  

Stpeh - Glad you feeling better hon.  Exciting new journey ahead. 

Mirra - Glad you got some sleep

Ally - How you feeling?

LJ - A house!! Oh we need one of those too!!  

Night all. XX


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Laura - not great - bit flat and very tired - argued with Ben last night and then slept really really badly then super hectic day at work so in need of my bed so badly now!!! Just trying to bounce back really - I have before and  I will again - feeling more and more convinced that if it happens for me it will be naturally - its odd isnt it when you get a real strong feeling about something........

How are you four and your fella makes five! You really must be suffering in this heat - I am bad enough and its just me inside my body and on some days that is pretty difficult!!! Have a lovely sleep hon x

A x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Sarah & Pesca - Keeping everything crossed for you two     c'mmon little    

Boppet - Hi again


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning girlies

Well I was absolutely cream crackered yesterday. Feeling much better this morning as I went to bed at about  9.30 and I’ve just woken up now, so I’ve had a good sleep. I hope that I get the call from the embryologist early as I am sooooo anxious to know how my little eggies are getting on.

Mirra, Steph, Beachy, Em, Ally, Alegria and Nicks – Thanks for all of your lovely posts wishing both me and Pesca luck. It soooooo helps to know you’re all behind us. What a lovely support network you all are!!       

Pesca   How are you holding up this morning??   

Boppet   welcome aboard matey. Another ET girl for tomorrow then with me and Pesca. Lets hope those little    are doing their thing.

Laura   Yep, you are definitely right there. I was nearly sick before my 1st scan and I feel like I’m having kittens this morning. Yesterday was harrowing too, my legs were shaking as I walked down to theatre.Hope you and our lovely little ones had a good rest last night sweetie. Any more news on the wedding plans??

Anyway girls I’ll bob back on once I’ve had the dreaded phone call. Keep sending those vibes

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hope all goes well Sarah, keep me posted x

I'm still toilet less....and have started bleeding again and am getting really stressed with the bathroom situation.


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Swinny- you sound shattered but well - that's most important. I do   that you've got all those eggies fertilized.

I just got  a call from the embryologist: unfortunately, of those 3 eggs, they could only do ICSI on two and one fell through . So, now my chances are on this one fertilized egg only. I am praying to whatever deity that it will divide ... Please, send some good vibes this way - this is so nerve-wrecking ...

Boppet - welcome to the thread and thanx for your good wishes. I send you all    for your EC and for lots of eggs!!!!

Ally - so sorry you feel so tired. How are you today? Sending you a  of support.

Hello to everyone else - must get back to work (my brain as you can imagine is elsewhere ..),

XX Pesca


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beachy - Are you at work today??

Pesca   It only takes one and I am sending you        all the positive vibes in the world. I was soooo tired yesterday, I think it was a culmination of having to do the trigger shot in the small hours of the morning so missing that night's sleep and then not sleeping well the night before EC. Your clinic phoned you early didn't they. You are a better woman than me, being back at work today. I am sat in my PJ's with my hot water bottle on my big belly.

xxxxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Swinny, you are a sweetheart thanks for this ... I'll keep positive. You must have been shattered  - the only reason I am working today is because I need to be distracted - that's not being a better woman, just trying to cope with my nerves!!!

You enjoy your day and hope you won't get too much pain - I didn't get any after EC.

XXX Pesca


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Just got the call and amazingly all four have fertilised. I've got tears rolling down my face as I'm typing this as I am soooooo relieved. 

ET is at 8.15 tomorrow morning.

S xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Hurrah Swinny!  

Good luck Pesca for ongoing development. xxx

LJ - very interesting indeedy re LH stcks. my body always tells me a few days beforehand - eg day 9 when ov is normally day 11 or 12 - maybe I would be better going with that?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow - brilliant news Sarah! So fab - good cycle! xxxxxxx

Ugh, no bog when Auntie's here Beach? That would make me really stressed too. Crack that whip and get people moving!

Pesca - it's good that you got one - after all, that's all it takes! Stay positive.  

Ally - it's the weekend! Sleep, eat and treat yourself I reckon.

Everyone else - hello!!

xxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Boppet - hi there and good luck!!  Sounds like you are in great shape - great fertilisation rate. I think it was a little presumptuous for your NHS consultant to put your m/cs down to poor quality eggs!  There could be lots of reasons!  Also, I wouldn't worry about your FSH - you only had one which was very slightly raised and I am absolutely confident that EVERY woman has one of those from time to time!  Your other FSH results were fine and your AMH is FABULOUS.  Plus you have your age on your side.  You have every reason to feel optimistic and I really hope you have not been made to feel bad for a one off FSH result and a couple of unexplained m/cs.    

Pesca - we will all be rooting for your one fighter embie!!  There are lots of success stories with only one!   

Swinny - congratulations on your 4 eggs and 100% fertilisation!! That is absolutely fantastic - my sister Kate was blubbing too when she got the news of 100% fertilisation of her 5.  Same clinic, nearly the same number of eggs, same fertilisation rate... I'm rooting for you to get the same end result as her too!!   

Ally - hope you and DH sorted your argument out - don't what to fight if you are getting o pains!!! You should be  

LauraB - why do you need a house?  Have got 3 babies on the way at once or something? 

Beach - sorry about the loo situation and bleeding.  Hope you are ok.  

Anna - I would totally listen to your body; also I posted on your other thread about the ov-watch. It looks bizarre and, as I say, you will feel a bit daft if you are asked the time and pipe up with "cycle day 11; fertile day 2" or something, but it does seem to measure your fertile window more effectively than LH sticks so you can get   

Emma/Steph/Alegria/Miranda - hi there lovely ladies!!  

Well renting a place is expensive!!  6 weeks' rent as a deposit and then the first month in advance plus "admin fees" .  Then we have to furnish it and my little one bedroom place just isn't going to provide enough and DP hasn't sold his place yet (and also won't have much).  So yet more expense to be incurred in van hire - we are going to my parents and his to take some stuff they have stored.  Then, we'll be living in a fairly bare place while we look at charity shops and on ebay. I did go to the John Lewis website but the furniture prices terrified me!  I may have to send DP out to work.....


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Swinny - good luck with EC tomorrow  

and Pesca -  sending you positive vibes. it's a fighter alright. 

Beachgirl - Thinking of you! 

Miranda - wow Robert is one month odd  (Sorry wrong spelling , I meant old). 

Laura - Hoping youre putting your feet up.  Youve got an excuse now to get dh to help with the housework    

Alegria - hola!

Nicki - Hope youre well 

Steph - Thanks for updating me on the board 

  to Nixfo1, anna the third, alley1973, Boppet, LittleJenny, Emma, ophelia.
For anyone I have forgotton, sorry, next time I'll remember,  promise 

As for me, I'm just about bearing up for the 2ww, a bit dazed about it all because I think if DE doesn't work, what will.  Holding my breath! for a positive, please .  Testing on the 6th Aug.

I'm going to be 41 tomorrow 

much Love

odettexxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I spotted you on the birthday list Odette! What a great pressie a positive peestick would be, eh?


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Miranda - I didn't know there was a list   Where is that on the thread then?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Pesca - Sending you lots of    for your little fighter.  When is ET?

Swinny - Great news on your fab four    Good luck for ET tomorrow - any chance of you getting them to put four back?    You could then be the first PR to be preggers with quads    xxxxx

Odette - You WILL get a positive pee stick on the 6th - PMA, PMA    Happy birthday for tomorrow  

Beach -    Oh hun, no toilet?  How are you coping?  And what bl**dy awful timing for the witch to show her face  

Mira - How's little Robert?

Hello to everyone else - sorry for lack of personals.

Off out to the seaside again today.  Glad it's a little cooler xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's at the bottom of the index page Odette - members' birthdays. Quite good if you remember to look!

Robert's fine Emma - just fed him for an hour and a half and I'm wondering if this is normal! Going to post about his eating habits I think - it's soooo time-consuming, then he's shouting for more afterwards!
Enjoy the seaside - which beach are you going to?


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Had my scan and it's good news - heart beat is still there, apparently emby is a little on the small side (8.4mm, 7.2 weeks) and there is some fluid to the right of the fetal sac but he said it was nothing to worry about, according to him once you see a heartbeat the prognosis is rather good. Feeling really tired, will have a bit of a rest. Thanks for all your support  

Pesca and Swinny - good luck    

Boppet - are you still taking those supplements? To my knowledge both Royal Jelly and DHEA boost the immune system, so with raised NK cells it might be better to take them before tx but not during. What did the consultant actually base his 'poor egg quality' diagnosis on? Good luck


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Afternoon ladies!

Had a rubbish night's sleep - seemed warmer than previous nights even with all the rain we had late evening, and i just have weird dreams and then wake up and spend a few minutes trying to figure out what really is going on!  

Sarah - congrats on your embies.  My ET is scheduled for 11.20 so I'll be thinking of you and Pesca going through the same thing when i wake up.  

Pesca - your little one has already shown it's a fighter so I'm sure it's only starting as it means to go on  


Little Jenny - thanks for your welcome.  I was made to feel it was all doom and gloom after my FSH result.  Was suggested i go on the donor egg list due to the 2 year wait on it and told that sometimes IVF is like a smashing a light switch with a hammer - just coz you hit it harder it doesn't mean the light will turn on any brighter and stuffing me feel of drugs wouldn't necessarily produce any more eggs than the 2 produced on the clomid.  So pleased to have proved the theory wrong so far but am just struggling to tell myself that my body is capable of carrying a baby as my only experience of pg is mc and I've started seriously doubting my body's capability of nurturing an embie  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Nikki

I'm sooooo pleased to hear it's good news.  Was scaning through everything that had been added since last night in the hope of seeing somethng from you but know there's nothing worse than pestering.  Really am so pleased to hear there's a strong little heartbeat thumping away  

I stopped the DHEA when i started the cycle and the Royal Jelly when i neared EC.  The only things i'm taking now are the general pg multivit, Q10, fish oils, and wheatgrass.  It just seems impossible that one little steroid a day could make all the difference.  Don't want to be jumping the gun mind as need to cross the huge BFP/BFN hurdle yet.

Do you know what percentage your NK cells were and what effect the treatement had on them as i'm finding it hard to measure my results against anything


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi nickki - Good news on scan   That should rest your mind a bit.

odettex


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all, just a quickie as I really really should be working...and I'm going to order some DHEA now too. Is 50mg a decent dose to start on?

Nikki - so pleased that your scan was reassuring - I was thinking of you x

Pesca and Swinny - good luck! (buckets full of luck actually!!)

jo xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

LJ – I know, I’ve only just calmed down from that phone call. The same result as Kate would be amazing. Fingers crossed that they are all dividing as we speak.
Where are you moving to? It’s a soooo stressful organising a move sin’t it?

Jo - Thanks xx I have only ever taken 50mg daily and so far so good!!!

Ally – How are you doing tday?? Has the Green & Black’s worked its magic?? I totally agree with Mirra, it’s an indulgent weekend for you mrs.

Odette – OMG, I can’t believe it’s a year ago since your DH was organising that fab weekend for you. Hope you are holding up on 2WW.

Emma – How nice would that be, but unfortunately not, two’s the most. Enjoy your lovely day out at the seaside and bring us all a stick of rock back xxx

Mirra – Happy one month birthday for Robert xx

Nikki2008 – Oh more good news, that’s fantastic. I am so relieved for you. Get your feet up now and relax a bit xxx

Pesca – What time is your little fighter climbing aboard

Boppet – PMA all the way. You’ve really been looking after yourself and so your body is in tip top condition and they are treating you for the NK cells so no reason that this won’t  result in you getting that much wanted baby. I will be thinking of both you and Pesca tomorrow morning xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Boppet -   - I really think you have been caused unnecessary alarm by one slightly raised FSH result!!  I don't know what everyone else thinks but I firmly believe that (1) some women have a naturally higher FSH than others and (2) if you tested every woman every month virtually all would have have a level above 10 once in a while!!  As I said, you are young, you have a really excellent AMH level (one of the best I have seen!) and all but one of your FSH results have been below 10.  I really do think that the original consultant jumped on your m/cs and one raised FSH and were unfairly negative!  I do hope the Lister has been more positive.  And donor egg talk is WAY WAY premature in your case!!!  To put things in perspective, my sister's best FSH was higher than your worst while her worst was basically double your worst AND she is 10 years older than you, but she still got a BFP with twins on her very first IVF.  And I know someone from where I used to work whose wife had recurrent miscarriages (she'd had at least 5) and she also got pregnant through IVF at the Lister at age 41.  You have EVERY REASON TO BE OPTIMISTIC!   

Nikki2008 - Glad the scan went ok; I remember when Kate had her first scan, the consultant said the same as yours - once a heartbeat was detected the prognosis was good.  It is nerve-wracking though! 

Swinny - the similarities with Kate are all there (you also have similar FSH ranges although you are slightly better than her there!) so long may the resemblance continue!!  Maybe consider a reiki treatment in the 2ww Kate had that!       

Jo - I'd say 50mg is fine; obviously lower it if you get side effects!  I have had none and will be interested to see what my DHEA and testosterone levels are like when my results come back - I bet they are still normal range!!

Kate seems to have turned a corner and actually believes she is pg!!  She has had a couple of boosts - the doctor has reassured her that her smallish bump is normal and that she is just carrying quite high and she thinks she felt one of the babies move!  She is even watching the "EZ-2 Nurse Twins Foam Breastfeeding Cushion" (nice eh??) on ebay, but may let it go and wait until after the 20 week scan and hope another comes up...


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks LJ for the positive thoughts - will take them on board as i'm thinking all the negative 'my body can't carry a baby' thoughts won't help the cycle!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Happy birthday Odette!

Congrats to Swinny and Pesca on making it through to the next stage, roll on ET and the 2 week torture!

Nikki hon so glad the scan showed your little bean in there still growing away, hopefully that has set your mind at rest  

Yo Mira - how's your little piggy boy?!  Bless him sounds like he's making up for lost time while he was ill!  Has the cold cleared up now for both of you?

Hi Boppet and welcome!  I think your NHS doc was a bit gung-ho diagnosing poor egg quality off the back of one very slightly raised FSH result!  Don't you worry hon, the Lister is one of the very best. I'm sure they'll take excellent care of you and hopefully get to the bottom of what is causing the m/c too so they can prevent it next time.  Good luck hon!

Hi Alegs - congrats on taking the job - sounds like they made you an offer you couldn't refuse!  And as has been said, if it doesn't suit you, you can always walk away from it!

I have been surprised by my former employers.  When I left in May, citing personal problems, they did everything they could to keep me employed but HR put the kybosh on it. So they said ok hand in your notice but they'd hold the post open until September.  Now the ARGC won't start me on a cycle before October at the earliest I contacted my boss yesterday to advise I wouldn't be back before the the end of Oct so maybe he'd better start looking for a replacement.  To my surprise he responded saying he hoped I was ok and that they'd keep the job for me until the end of the year!  They're being so nice that now, of course, I'm feeling guilty about the likelihood of going back to it for just a couple of months before announcing a pregnancy   .  Should I come clean or not?  What the hell, I guess I'll cross that bridge when  (not if   ) I come to it. They've taken a business decision that they can cope with being one head down for several months so I'm sure they'd be able to cope if I came back for a bit and then went on matty leave.  Besides I probably won't even be eligible for matty leave anyway so they won't have lost anything and at least I will have accumulated a few months wages while I'm back there...  dear me, IF seems to have affected my morals quite badly and turned me into a total cynic; once upon a time I would never even have questioned myself, I would have told them everything and trusted that the response would be sympathetic and fair...!  Oh well you live and learn

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Boppet - my first test in April showed 37% NK cells (50:1), Lymphocyte cound 1.715, total NK cell absolute 299.1 and total NK 17.4%. I then took 30 mg steroids for two weeks and the test in May showed that my NK cells had increased !!! to 41%. That's why I decided to try IVIG aswell. What other test did you have carried out?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Boppet, my dear, you should relax and should treat yourself to something nice on your 2ww. You have been so disciplined in getting yourself in tip-top shape you deserve it.  My sis tried a reiki treatment then and really enjoyed it after all the stress.  Be sure to let where you go know you are pregnant though!!     

Nix - I wouldn't "come clean" because it's not as if you are doing anything wrong!  They clearly value you highly and because of that they will be happy for you and deal with it when you get pg.  My sister had a promotion board just after her BFP so she knew she was pg but wasn't about to tell work because it was so early!  So she went up for promotion (and got it) when she was actually pg but didn't let on!  When she told people about her pregnancy (and that it was IVF) a few weeks later, they were just delighted for her!  I would be flattered but not worry!


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nix - I really don't feel you are doing anything wrong, it is as LJ said they clearly value you and make adjustments once your are pregnant.

How do I create a pregnancy ticker?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for your views on my mini-dilemma girlies!  

Nikki hon, if you doubleclick on someone else's ticker it should take you to the relevant website where you can create your own. Then you just follow the instructions for how to copy and paste the code into your FF profile 

xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Nix, I think that worked...


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

ah, maybe not...


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Nikki - thanks for the info, made me think that maybe i didn't collect all the details i should have from my test results though    I was just told the NK cells had come back at 25% and they like them to be below 19%.  Told me the steroids had bought the result down to 13% and the IVIG bought it down to 11% so they recommended the steroids due to the difference in cost of the steroids compared to the IVIG.  
Other tests i had were for chromosone abnormalities, blood clotting and rejecting the embryo but all came back negative.x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Boppet, Nikki, 
I am at 32% NK cytotoxic assay 50/1 (killing power) reducing to 7 with ivig 12.5 and 10 with steroids. hence steroids. 

overall: 193 million absolute (should be less than 200m), 9.3% lymphocytes (should be less than 12), 69cells absolute 1.44 million (should be less than 1million), total 69 as a % 0.74(no comment on the sheet as to norms).

Nikki, I can't see your ticker anynore, what were you on when you got your bfp? wa sit the whole ivig malarkey? what did they say your assays reduced to on addition of steroids and ivig? (asuming they did that in a petri dish in addition to on the subject!?)

im not enjoying the idea of ivig, and a possible bfn at the end of it.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Boppet, Anna - In my case the problem was that in the lab 10 mg prednisolone brought down NK cells from 37% to 22%, however when I actually took 30mg for about 2 weeks my NK cells were higher than before!

Boppet - Your numbers are quite a bit lower than mine, so steroids and no IVIG should be fine.

Anna - do you mean you can't see my signature anymore? I had an IVIG transfusion on day after EC and started prednisolone. Got another consultation on Wednesday and will discuss need for further IVIG.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki - you have to add the ticker to the end of your signature, not in the box where it says ticker on your profile.  Don't know if that's it, but that is what I did wrong when i was trying to get Kate's up!!


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you LJ


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Am I the only one that can't understand the immunes results?  Honestly it looks like absolute gibberish to me, how do you translate it into English?! I hope someone explains this stuff to me properly before I go down that route!

Anna hon,


anna the third said:


> im not enjoying the idea of ivig, and a possible bfn at the end of it.


why so negative? Of course ivig isn't going to be a barrel of laughs, nor is it cheap, but if it could make the difference between a pregnancy and another bfn then surely it's worth it isn't it? Ok maybe there is no 100% positive proof that it works but then there's only 2 things in life that are certain and we all know what they are!

Of course it's natural to have some misgivings. But if it's been recommended and you go through the cycle without it and god forbid it's a bfn, wouldn't you constantly be asking yourself "what if"? Whatever possible negative effects IVIG may have, I don't think there's ever been evidence to show it STOPS ivf from working so whether it's a placebo effect or there really is something in it I think it's worth it. N'est-ce pas?

xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Re IVIG, the actual transfusion was fine, took 4 hours but slept through most of it, of course it is very expensive and does not guarantee a BFP but same with IVF. 

The bleeding is getting stronger, got an email from my fertility consultant this morning in which he told me to continue with Heparin and Aspririn but now not so sure, I am waiting from a call from the clinic were I had my scan done this morning to see what they advice ...


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Nix, oui n'est-ce pas....with misgivings! the issue is that the jury is still out on immunes. yes ARGC gets better results but maybe they are attributable to the bee in their bonnet about fsh <10. or indeed the fact they do a LOT of icsi. if treating male factor, you'd expect higher success in my age group (37/39 results). uterine NK level does not nec equal bloodstream levels. scary thought - maybe mine is even higher. it's the uncertainty and pseudo science of tx i hate - i wld MUCH rather pay MUCH more and know where i was. 

Nikki, 

thanks, that is pretty horrifying info. i must say. what on earth is the point of their doing the steroid assay in that case?   

re your ticker, no, i meant when i was typing i had lost it that was all. 
a prego ticker wld be nice and wld cheer us all up.  what do u attribute it to? (you cld make a fortune with this info you know!)

to what did they attribute the higher levels after prednisole? 
lastly did they check that IVIg didnt increase your levels too?


LJ, 
hello, i agree with your last post. 

xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am not even sure I believe in that immune stuff myself but after three failed cycles was ready to try just about everything...

Anna- what is the point? Not sure, my consultant could not really explain it to me, not had a repeat test done since IVIG, I will ask him on Wedneday to repeat assay without the challenge test, why should I pay for all of that when the results are clearly not valid in my case. I don't know what the reason for this BFP is but if I had to guess I'd say DHEA for 4 months and lower dose of Gonal F (my embryo quality was much better this time), also my DP smoked less and took supplements for the first time. 

BTW did you read the Zita West article, thought it was shocking, do you think she was quoted out of context?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anna - IKWYM with uncertainty being hard to deal with and that you'd happily pay to know where you stood.  It seems with IF you can pay a fortune to 5 different doctors (all highly rated experts with price tags to match) and be told 5 different things, which just goes to show that how little they actually "know".  Sometimes I envy them being in a profession where complete inconsistency and ignorance is entirely acceptable and then can charge a lot for it!!!  In my job (and I suspect most) I'm expected to get answers right - bummer!!     

On a much smaller scale I have asked 4 doctors (3 private, 1 NHS) the same question, "When I take my copper IUD out does my fertility return to normal immediately or should I take it out 3 months or so before I want to try?"  2 docs (private smear test doc and LFC fertility doc) said fertility returns immediately so take it out just before you try; 2 docs (GP and private BUPA wellness checkup doc) say take it out 3 months prior (BUPA wellness doc even said at least 3 months prior!).  I'd hazard a guess that NK cells are just a tad more complex than IUD mechanisms so if I can't get a consistent answer on that, I hate to think of what you have to deal with!!  

(In case you are wondering, I'm going to err on the side of caution and just have the IUD out next AF; then we'll just "be careful" for 3 months or so until we want to start trying).    

Sorry, on my anti-doctor soapbox today!  Hope NicksW isn't around!!  I need to focus on the nice doc yesterday who knew all about DHEA....


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

got call back from clinic, they told me to come back in again for blood test, talk to you later...


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Nikki, oh god, sorry dear I jsut saw your update.    it stops. my sister had scary bleeds twice, midwives kept saying take it easy but she (a doc) was having none of dat. moved house, played tennis, waterskiing (even i was anti DAT one!) and you know what 2 massive babies twice. cldnt be healthier and the younger one's cheeks look like a huge chunk of marzipan.   


i wodner if it's the famous DHEA? god know i take everything else, inc fish oils. 

probs with all this is that noone knows what healthy women have as THEIR NK. the distribution across entire pop is not clear so cannot really make asessments. 

read ZW - mmm mixed views. first, she has some good points. i do think i for one have got on the bandwagon and am searching for a clear answer when perhaps one doesn't exist or it is just random. or something unchangeable eg chroms. ditto having s*x, apparently this generation has less than in the past. ditto the LH sticks which I'm going off though they do give a very satisfying couple of lines (only ones that do!!). lastly i DO think there's something, if not in the "relax and it will happen" view then in "don't trigger flight or fight reactions if you can help it" -adrenals? so to that extent there is something in what she said, if stated crassly by her. 

what did you think?


Wetherby school headmistress was quoted saying "try to time your section early so as to get your baby on to our lists earlier and ensure you have a place". i was really shocked, and maybe she was misquoted. i hope so - what mother puts a school list ahead of her growing foetus. Section if you like but when the baby is totally cooked SURELY? 

i digress but it shocked me. here is a picture of me being shocked    . my round face is from the steroids.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

LJ, zackly - even worse, i haven't even met a george clooney dr type yet either.  
what AM i paying for??


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Nikki - I do hope everything is ok. I have heard lots of people have early bleeding and it's fine.   

Anna - I agree that state of mind can make a difference but I also think it is very hard to quantify.  Some people have naturally higher stress levels than others and are never going to be "chilled out". It is one of those things which varies between individuals to a vast extent.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

I know and completely against my point is the fact that Robert Winston says that rape victims (under horrific stress) are MORE likely to conceive. 

i give in now!


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow, wow,

I have been away at work from the forum, and so much has happened!!!! All this immune business and stress talk ... I don't know what to answer other than I agree with Little Jenny that it is hard to quantify: some of us have been born anxious (read me ..), but still manage to conceive all right (read not me ...)!!! But the bottom line is certainly that medicine hasn't got far enough to understand fertility, although one must admit that giant steps have been made in the last few years ...

Anna, this schoolmistress talk is absolutely terrifying - I hope it's a misquote !!!

Nikki - I hope all is well!! I send you lots of   that everything is going in the right direction.

Swinny - WOW, I was so impressed to read all your eggs fertilized. You go, girl - you have wonderful eggs (and DH wonderful sperm, no doubt)   GOOD LUCK tomorrow!!!!

As for me, they don't yet know if the fertilized egg will divide - they'll call me tomorrow by 9.30, and if it all goes ahead ET will happen tomorrow. I must say: I am so nervous, haven't been able to do much - I hate this waiting game, but I suppose the 2WW must be even more terrible ... I send lots of    to those who are in the 2WW and hope it all goes well!!!!

Boppet - GOOD LUCK with ET  tomorrow!!! Let's hope we're all doing it together ...

Hello to everyone else and thanx so much for your good wishes - I am trying to stay calm ...

XXX Pesca


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

Just home and few jobs to do before I flop in front of TV for the night.

Sarah - Wow thats fab news!!     

Pesca - I only had one fertilise last time and the enbryologist said that its 'unusual' for them not to divide once they have fertilised.  

Beach - No bog!! Oh no. what are you doing?

Nikki - Great news on scan.  

Odette - Happy B'day for tom.. is it test day too Oh how excitng!

Steoh - How you doing?

Ally - Yup we all have to bounce back even though at the time it seems impossible.  


Hello to everyone else.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- managing with difficulty so far


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Are you weeing in a bucket


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

I get completely bamboozled with NK cells which just adds to be phobia of being treated for them i think.  Anna, i was like you, really anxious about the prospect of IVIG so pleased that the advice was to stick with steriods rather than the IVIG.  Just seems there's a lot of contention surrounding the matter.  Would love to be  someone who in 3 months can come back and say that i think the steroids made all the difference 

Nikki - you must be so anxious but the fact the little heartbeat was there is really positive.  Keeping everythign crossed for you.

Pesca - am booked in for 11.20.  Takes a couple of hours for me to get to the clinic so will be on the train for 9:30.  Really hope you will be joining me on the 2WW 

xxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Going to the clinic was a bit of a waste of time, got there to be told that I should stop heparin and aspirin, no blood test    I was close to losing it 'so why did you not just tell me that one the phone?' apparently there is no suitable blood test or maybe it was just Friday evening 5pm and everybody wanted to go home...anyway decided there was no point to have a go at the nurse but did not want to go empty handed so got a blood test done for anaemia (have been very tired over the last week), I think they agreed to that to keep me calm   , still bleeding but not that bad, so will just have to wait and see...


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Nikki -   that everything will be ok and that your little one is a fighter    

Nix - Take the fact that they're keeping the job open for you as a big cumpliment and cross the matty leave bridge when it comes   

Hello to everyone else  

Alegria x


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Guys! Just a quick one to say i'm booked in all being well for my EC on Wednesday, I grew a few more follies but they are too small to make a difference so they think they will probably get about 5 or 6 out of the 11.  They were really positive with me today and said I've got a good chance for my age now i've managed to get a few follies.  My biggest is 18 and smallest is 7 but most are in the middle.  

Swinny - Great news on the 100% fertilisation - I think this is the biggest dread for me so well done! Good luck with ET.  

Had a really busy day with work and shattered so Good luck to all.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Nicki08 - the anaemia blood test should show what your platelets are as well as haemoglobin (blood count) - if you've been on heparin and aspirin platelets might be low and/or not so sticky which might contribute to the bleeding. Will you be able to find out tomorrow? Hope it settles. Aspirin effects take at least a week to wear off   
Swins - great news! good luck for ET
Pesca -hope your little one does its stuff  
Beans - well done on those follies!  
LJ - don't know anything about copper coils!   Bl**dy docs!  
Odette - happy birthday!    
Love to all
Nicster


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

feeling a lot more chilled now  finally got our accommodation sorted out at a reasonable price in spite of the trade fairs  - thanks to recommendations for an apartment from FF girls on the Reprofit thread.  .. the flights are also booked, feeling a bit  (but also letting myself start to get a little teensy bit excited) now that it is actually going to happen.
*
Odette* -  hon, hope you have a lovely day and that you soon get the bestest birthday present ever.  am rooting for you soooo much   

*Nikki2008* - glad the scan showed all is OK - really hope the bleeding stops for you soon - know this might sound odd but I hope that it is aneamia that has been causing you to feel wrong/tired, and that you are soon sorted out. 

*Swinny* - woohoo, 100% fertilisation on 4 eggs - that's fantastic news!  Hope you get some truly fab embies to put back  - good luck for ET   

*Pesca* - am rooting for you - really hoping it is the one for you  - good luck for ET to you too, hope you soon have your little fighter embie snuggling in inside you   

*Juicy* - hope stimming is going well and that you get some fab eggs,    thanks for listening to me ramble on in PMs, it really helped. 

*Beans* - good luck for EC - all is sounding good and I agree you have a great chance - hope you get some great eggs   

*Droogie* - if you are still with us/reading this - good luck for testing on Sunday   

*TraceyM* - how are you getting on with your stims hon? Hope all is going well    

*Nicks* and Mira -  - would love to see more photos of your LOs. 

*Alegs* - congratulations on your new job  am sure it was the right decision for you and it will all work out when the time comes  hope you have a great holiday 

*Ally* - sending you huge  - sorry the Hammersmith guy was such a negative  - i'm sure that the Lister will do everything they can to help you, they are a great hospital    - don't give up 

*Jennig* - good to hear from you -glad you are doing well  love to both you and Paul xx

*Boppet *- welcome to the thread  - glad you managed to get 13 eggs in spite of all the doom and gloom from the doctor because of one highish FSH result in the past - and as for giving you the donor egg speech so early -  . Good luck for ET tomorrow   

*Laura* - wow you are nearly 15 weeks - where did that time go?? 

Bucketgirl oops Beachgirl sorry!  it must be horrible when you have AF - hope you get your bathroom sorted soon 

*Anna* -  -  at that Wetherby headmistress (my face is also round from just having had steroids! Where are you up to with tx/when are you starting again/where? sorry I forgot and you don't have a signature!

*LittleJen *- good luck with moving    glad to hear Kate is doing well 

*Nix* - I agree with others - your employer must hold you in very high regard, which is great - am sure they will be fine whatever happens  hope your astma is better soon 

*Jo Mac* - 50mg is fine to start on  - I took 50-75mgs for 6 months on and off  good luck with ttc naturally - really hope it helps you   

*Emma* - time for a new bump pic methinks! Time is whizzing past - can't believe you are 31 weeks!  Hope you are still having a lovely time in the UK 

*Lolli* - hope the packing up/moving is going well   

*Ophelia* - glad the reiki session went well and is helping you and DH get your mojo back    - sending you 

*Fishface, Traceymo, Paw, Bugle* and everybody else  - hope you all have a great weekend! 

Lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Morning all, hope you're all well x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning Ladies,

unfortunately I got up with bad news from the embriologist: the fertilized egg has not divided ...   She told me to keep taking the pessaries and the tablet, just in case it divides until tomorrow, but the chances are super slim that it will. I can't even cry - I am enveloped in a strange mood - disappointed, upset ... And yet I still remember the Dr telling me that I only had 5% chances, so this should not come as a surprise, but it has! One thing for sure: I won't take the heparin shot tonight - what's the point?

Sorry for no personal but my spirit is at my feet at the moment - must get out and do something to perk myself up again!!!

XXX Pesca


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry Pesca.  I know there's nothing i can say to make things feel any better.  Hope you and DH can get out and do something nice together to help you get through today


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Damn Pesca - that's terrible - you must be feeling so hollow. I'm crossing everything your embryo divides by tomorrow.

Steph - glad to hear you sounding perkier! I was sorting stuff the other day and came across an unused Clearblue digital from the pack I used for Robert - want me to send you it for luck?

Happy birthday Odette! Is it test day today?

Beans - that's some follie count for a PR! Well done!

Nikki08 - bloody medics! They should all take lessonsfrom our Nicks in how to treat worried people.  

Laura - how are you feeling now? Completely pooped?

Morning Beachie!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Well I have just come back from the clinic after ET and I am just reading this mornings posts. 

Pesca   I am so so sorry honey,  fingers crossed that your little embie is a slow starter and that tomorrow you may have better news    Take the Heparin shot tonight as you may wake up to much better news. Take care of you and DH today and go and indulge yourselves 

I feel awful coming on with my news now. I got 4 Grade 1 embies of which two are now back on board and two are going to be frozen. I cried when they told me as I never in my wildest dreams ever thought that I’d get frosties too. I have to say that I am putting it down to DHEA and my auntie Luc has been with me right through this tx on her cloud overseeing things for us. 

Boppet - good luck for later on    xxx

Thanks for all of your wonderful support girls I really wouldn’t have kept my sanity without you all  

 Odette

Morning Beachy, Mirra, Beans, Steph, Nicks  

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear lovely ladies,

I don't really want to cry over myself, nor do I want anyone else, particularly Swinny, to feel bad about their fab embryos!!! Swinny, that's fantastic news, and you shouldn't feel bad that I know: I can tell you that I need positive news at the moment even if they don't concern me, they perk me up a bit!!!! 
In fact, since you mention it, I am now thinking that maybe I should look into getting DHEA: do you think it truly made a difference? I of course am a bit of a case - poor respondent with DP's sperm being testicular so no chance other than ICSI, but I am now wondering whether DHEA would make me produce more eggs ... I suppose I need to wait for a follow-up consultation next week and find out all details of what went wrong with my poor egg!

I am feeling now as if I need to look forward rather than backwards, and the reason why I broke the news immediately was because I perhaps instinctively needed to hear from those who also had a failed fertilization and share my thoughts with them: how do we move forward? Because we have to ...!!!! Any thoughts deeply appreciated.

Happy Bday Odette - sorry I forgot my wishes to you 
Nikki2008 - so glad that the scan showed nothing wrong - see? It's always good to keep positive (I don't regret my feelings of hopes even though they ended up in disappointment!).

Hello to everyone else!!!

The summer seems to be over today, so I'd better go and indulge with DP (he took it far worse than me, but I think it's also due to his cancer and the fear that it is this that let us down ... - I'll make sure he has a good time today).

Have a lovely day despite the rain!!!

XXX Pesca


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Pesca - That's so brave and bless you xxx I have to say that I do think that the DHEA has made a massive difference to my egg quality. Last tx my embryo's were grade 3 or at best grade 2. I got mine from Biovea.com

I am thinking about you and DH today and sending you both a massive  

Sarah xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Pesca - so sorry hun, its heartbreaking when you get so far.   Deffo ask you consultant about the DHEA, the evidence is out there that it improves egg quality and you might get a few more. Better eggs will fert better. It has helped so many on here. presume you are of advanced age?  
Swin - fantastic news! The best! You must be over the moon  
Steph - so glad you are beginning to get excited! I am too!  
Odette - how's it hanging girl?  
Mirra - how is the feeding these days? Emily is suffering from tummy pains in the evening and screams for about half an hour - usually when we are about to have the first mouthful of dinnner!  
Nikki  
hi to everyone else!
Nickster


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats to you swinny this is truly wonderful news - you must be so relieved and happy -   wishing you so much luck!! Still wondering what the cyclo provera is that you took before treatment? Was this to try and reduce your FSH?? 

Now get yourself settled in for a restful few days - you will be missing nothing by staying still - the weather is not up to much xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pesca   sorry to hear your news xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pesca hon - I think I understand a little of what you are feeling since I had my treatment cancelled last month, but for you it is worse because you have gone further before the disappointment. Today as everyone says you need to look after each other the best you can and each day you will start to feel better. This is your first treatment and you will have learnt alot during the process, this information will be really useful when you decide you are ready to go again, so many consultants view the first cycle as a fact finding mission (as hard as that is for us to take physically, emotionally and financially!) I would definately discuss the DHEA with your consultant, it would be interesting to see what they have to say, but just so you know, I am at the Lister and my cons was fine with me taking it - he could not officially suggest that I did but thought it seemed like a good idea. We really are building quite an experiment here aren't we!! We had better make sure that these results are logged! 

Anyway Pesca - there isnt much I can do to improve your mood today as you will need to go through the process but just so you know we will all be thinking of you


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Nicks - I am definitely on cloud 9 xx

Ally - Yep, after my cycle in January my FSH went up to 20 and so my clinic (CARE Manchester) have started to use an HRT drug called Cyclo Progynova to try to bring down FSH levels. I have to say that a few of my friends were put on it and it worked brilliantly for them. Mine only came down to 14 this month but I decided to go for it anyway and I am soooooooo glad I did now. How are you feeling anyway hun?? Did the Green & Blacks do the trick


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi ladies

I got a call from the embryologist this morning to say i was being pushed to a 5 day transfer so am now booked in for ET on Mon.  Feel a bit of a fraud on the site as i was blessed with so many eggs and don't want my presence to be disheartening for anyone.  I didn't really think when i joined - i'd followed the poor responder board for so long getting hints and suggestions from all you amazing ladies on what may increase my egg quality and quantity having been given the 'poor quality eggs caused your m/c' speech by NHS and donor egg speech by Lister.  Who knows whether i would have produced as many good eggs as i did with or without all the supplements, DHEA, etc but i am still so grateful for all the support i've gained from so many amazing strong ladies who visit this board and support each other through such difficult times.  I just wish i has a fast forward button to see us all through these sad times and onto the time when we all find that little pot of gold at the end of the rainbow we're desperately reachng out for.


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Swinny - fab fab news on the top grade embies back on board the mother ship   Even though i'm on ET on Monday i presume we'll still have the same OTD and will be checking ina nd out during the 2WW.

Pesca - still thinking of you hun and hoping that maybe tomorrow could bring better news.xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sarah - bloody well done girlie! Two in the freezer - wow!

Boppet - great result you!

Nicks - feeding going much better today, the first day I've kept a diary of his habits! Maybe it's because I can see he's feeding regularly I'm more relaxed? Also, just had a sleep myself after calculating how long I had till the next stint at the breastfeeding coalface!
Got to go and feed him now before the afternoon dog walk.
Poor Emily - is the pain a recent thing?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I wonder if I can join your thread?

Firstly only read a few pages but Pesca, I'm sorry to hear your news! big hugs hunny, take care of yourself over next few days  

Just a bit about me and some questions to you ladies....I had my first go at IVF last month and on Wed treatment was cancelled due to poor response, only 2/3 follies  

I started on 150 of gonal f and when went for scan on day nine only 2/3 follies, they upped dose to 300 gonal f but 5 days latter follies had grown but no more.

They decided as we are a funded cycle it was best to cancel at this point and try again later.

How long is it usual to wait after a cancelled cycle till you can start again, we have follow up appoint on 14th Aug

Is DHEA an option? have you ladies had success with it?

Sx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Pesca hon - please do take the heparin, you never know sweetie, I have had cycles where embies which didn't divide on day 1 suddenly wake up and start a bit later (lazy buggers, our embies!)

Swinny congrats, 2 on board and frosties to boot, fantastic!

Well done to you too Boppet, excellent results so far!  Don't worry these girls are nice, they won't run you out of towm! They let me hang around even though I somehow managed 15 eggs last time 

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Purple72, you're in the same boat as me   i had t/x cancelled 10 days ago with only 1 average folly and 6 minitures on a funded cycle, i was on 225 gonal f and they wouldn't up it as they said only the 1 folly would benefit. I was told to wait for AF, then two more until i phoned again to be booked in, so i'm looking at being back on t/x in october. Never wanted   to come so quickly!

They are planning on putting me on a stronger dose next time  

As everyone says, the first t/x is such a learning curve - we can only hope for better next time


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Fishface, 

Thanks for letting me know what you've been through, it does seem we are sailing these sea's together  

Here's hoping october brings much beter news for us both!

Do you have any signs of your AF yet?

I know what you mean about wanting it to come, we spend so long dreading its arrival, then at this stage all we want is for it to rear its ugly head quickly!!

X


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

purple72 - no   yet, i was told it would be two weeks after t/x cancelled, that makes it monday, absolutely no symptoms yet and very  . My ovaries were playing a merry dance last night, but definately not period pains. Not looking forward to it though, most on this site say it is usually heavier and i have endo anyway  

I was v upset when t/x was cancelled, but the only solice we have is that we still get another go funded as it was cancelled before EC. I think yours will be the same?

Roll on october


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey fish,

Yes I think it will be the same, I just looked at your profile and we are at same clinic, and same age, me and dh are turning 36 in next few weeks, I also have endo so hey i guess next few weeks will be a nightmare

Did you take the HCG inj?

The nurse at clinic when she rang to tell me it was definately cancelled, I asked her about if we needed to continue with precautions due to drugs in system, she told me no, and to take hcg as had one definate good size follie, and who knows......

Just wondering if that has further impact/delay on when AF arrives?

Sx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool - didn't realise you were at the JR as well! Nope they didn't tell me to continue with the HCG, i just stopped the stimms!

I don't think they were impressed with my reaction to the drugs, my one follie was still only 13.5, so i think they were writing the whole cycle off so to speak. My FSH level is 12.2 and they said i would be very lucky to have a better response on a higher dose, but they were hoping what i did have would be better quality.

Just wish we could get the next couple months over and get back on the t/x horse again


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Pesca -  so sorry to read your news  Like the rest of the crew on here, I'm a big fan of DHEA 

Swinny - What wonderful news - I'm over the moon for you. Your cycle is still mirroring LilJen's sister - you could be on for twins 

Boppet - Fab news on the blast transfer 

Mira - Sounds like you're doing a fab job on the BF front. My sister is finding that she has her little one permanently attached to her boob at the mo - she's putting on weight nicely, but just wants to feed _all _ the time.

Steph - Glad you got your accommodation sorted. When are you booked to go? Will do a new bump pic next week when I'm back in Honkers.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Boppet – So they’ve put you on a day 5 transfer, your embies must be superstars!!! Thanks for your message. I am still pinching myself from this morning. Know what you mean about the fast forward button matey. We’ll have to keep each other sane on our 2ww xx

Pesca - Hope you've decided to do your shot. You never know your embie might be a boy and a bit lazy. He may pleasantly suprise you tomorrow. I so so hope he does xxx

Mirra – I know, can’t bl*8dy believe it xx Gld feeding is going a wee bit better, poor little poppet. My friend has just hasd a little girl and she said that she has constantly got her baps out  

Purple – Hello and welcome to the thread. I am positive that DHEA has helped me. I have been taking it for just over a year now. If you look at my profile info, I had two cycles cancelled due to poor response, they changed my Stimms to Menopur (450) and I responded then. Maybe see about switching to a different drug??

Fishface – which stimms were you on??

Nix – Thanks sweetie xx

Em – Hiya chicky, how’s the hols going in blighty?? Yep, hope you’re right and I do mirror Kate with the twins, that would be perfect. One would be lovely though, I’m not greedy xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

very sorry to hear Pesca, but what a sweet girl you are to have such a positive attitude with so much going on. you WILL get there - look on this one as a trial. xxx ps did UCH do your AMH and if so what was it? 

Nicki - relief!  great stuff. xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Swinny - i was on Gonal F same as Purple - must be the norm for a NHS cycle at our clinic. I will definately mention different drugs when i get booked back in, although i think they want to continue with same protocol just higher dose, hope this works


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

THANX so much for all your thoughts - I also said to the ACU ladies how important these messages from you are !!! THANK YOU!!

Swinny - thanks so much for the website link to DHEA - I 've just had a quick look, and will certainly mention it to my cons at my next follow-up appointment. I am still debating on my heparin injection ...

Boppet - your day 5 transfer sounds great!!!! All GOOD LUCK that it will happen for you!!!! 

Purple - welcome to the thread - so sorry your tx was cancelled, although 3 follies is not that bad, especially since you were not on the highest dosages. I am sure you are finding out how wonderful everyone is here: lots of priceless advice and special support at 360 degrees!!! 

Fishface - I am sorry your tx was cancelled too, but in a way it's better it was before EC, isn't it? You sound positive about October - sending you lots of   for that. Did you just describe symptoms one gets after a cancelled tx? I am wondering what my body is going to do now that after EC I have to drop all the medicinces for failed ET ... Can anyone share any thoughts?

I feel a bit better but it all goes up and down - all I care at the moment is to find out what else I can do, feeling strategic will give me strength.

Have a lovely evening everyone, XXX Pesca


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Pesca, do the injection, you'd be mortified if you could go ahead when you hear tomorrow and you hadn't done   Sending your embie lots of  

Yes, still waiting for the   to arrive and no symptoms yet, very annoying, just want to get it over with. My ovaries were dancing last night  

 Keep positive


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Pesca - do the injection honey - you really never know - this whole IVF is so unpredictable - Anna the third is right. I am crossing everything for you x

Hi everyone else - did anyone see 'We are together' a film documentry about a childrens orphanage in South Africa? The children raised money for their home by singing and wow what voices - took my breath away. Needed some tissues though - oh my god those beautiful children.....so moving.

Hope everyone is having a good saturday night x


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi,

Pesca -   for better news tomorrow. I just want to say how sorry I am, this situation is always on our minds but sending you lots of  .

Purple - Hello, I'm also a cancelled cycle , mine was cancelled after long protocol only produced 4 follies 2 of which were very small the other 2 quite big.  I've just started a new protocol after doing tests (see below), I'm on menopur short (flare) protocol 450 with cetrotide (mornings to stop ovulation), this is working well.  I had 8 wednesday now 11 and hopefully my EC is Wednesday next week.  I feel much healthier (if you can), and more positive this time.  So i'd too push for a different drug if it doesn't work for you.  By the way my AF arrived the first month after cancel in 10 days, the next month was 23 day cycle so started my protocol early.  Drugs mess about and I was bit confused.

Miranda - Thank you so much for the kind words, you have been my inspiration.

To all the newbies to this thread, I have received such good advice from this thread and I think we are all very special, and when (not if) it happens for us it will be all the more special. x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Beans

Thats so positve,     for your EC and EC next week!

Hopefully you'll be pupo soon and then a BFP!

Thanks for sharing,

It really keeps my chin up

And to all who have welcomed me here

Thankyou, I'm sure over next few days I'll get to know you better

Hugs for now

Sx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Pesca *- so sorry sweetheart  am  that you get a miracle overnight, I really think you should do the heparin jab if you haven't already done so... you never know, I have heard of much stranger things happen to fellow FFs  Huge  and well done for keeping your chin up! 

*Swinny* - fantastic news re your 2 on board and 2 in the freezer  - so, so pleased for you after all the waiting and frustration - good luck PUPO lady!    When is your official test date?

*Purple72* - welcome to the thread  so sorry you just had a cycle cancelled  it sounds like it was the right thing to do though, given that you will be eligible for NHS funding when you try again. Most clinics like 2 Afs to pass before you start again. I hope that when you start again on a higher dose it will be a completely different story - let us know how you get on!   

*Boppet *- that's brilliant news that you are going for 5-day transfer - they must be great embies    Don't apologise for being here - is great to see someone prove her doctor wrong and turn out to not be a PR after all! Good luck for ET on Monday.   

*Beans* - glad stimming is going well and you are feeling  - good luck!   
*
Fishface* - hope the  isn't too painful when she does arrive 

*Mira* - thanks for the offer! I PM'd you earlier 

*Be Lucky* - Bernie - saw on another thread that it is also your birthday  I hope that both you and *Odette* had a lovely day!

*Nicki* - sorry Emily has a sore belly in the evenings - poor litle scrap! (and you poor ears!) 
*
Emma* - hi  I am booked to fly to Brno on the 11th, donor's EC isn't until 15th but because of DH's problems we need to get some  frozen as back-up before the big day, in case we can't get fresh then. So we will have a few days to get our bearings - also hoping to maybe visit Prague and maybe Vienna as both are within train distance of Brno for a day out. 

In case anyone wondered what happened to Inconceivable, I saw her on the Reprofit thread - she is going for DE there this month, hope it works for her   

Beachy, Anna, Ally, Nix - Hi!  - plus  to everyone else!

Love Steph xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Pesca- Hope you get good news today and that ET will go ahead.      

Odette- When are you testing? 

Swinny- Fab news on your embies. And frosties too!!  Good luck.   

Steph- Glad to hear you've sorted your accomodation. Praying this will be the one.  

Bernie- Good luck for ET. Lucky you getting to go to blasts. 

Hi to everyone else.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Just popping on to see if there is any news from Pesca yet. I so hope that it was good news  

Steph - Hiya matey - OTD is 18th of August but as that's a Monday morning and I'd have to go into work, I've decided to test on the 16th instead. Think it'll be ok then??
That's brilliant news about getting everything sorted and booked for Reprofit, I am wishing you lots and lots of luck, you so deserve this to work out for you and with all of our    I am positive that it will xxx

I wondered what had happened to Inconceivable.

Mrs O - Thanks sweetie. How are you doing?? I am going to test on the 16th I think (if I can hold out that long)

Beans - Wishing you loads of luck for Wednesday, that's fab that you've got 11 follies now xx

We're off out for a few hours now, going to explore Hebden Bridge to get some fresh air and then possibly a pot of tea and big fat cream cake to go with it


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Swinny - as Emma says, the resemblance continues - Kate had 2 in and 2 frosties too!!!!     for the same test result for you on 16th/18th!  

Pesca - I am so sorry; please please don't give up hope - you have to keep going.

Purple - I know it must be devastating but, as everyone says, the first IVF is a bit of a learning curve and you were started on a very low dose and they only upped it to a moderate one, so there is loads of wiggle room for next time. 

sorry - bit busy and just dropping by so love to everyone else!


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Afternoon ladies!

Hope you're all well on this rainy Sunday!

Swinny - pleased to hear you're still flying high from 2 top notch embies and 2 frosties.  This time tomorrow i should be with you with 2 embies back on board!  

Purple/Fish - must be so frustrating to get yourself all psyched up for IVF only to get cancelled for poor response.  I was on the short protocol as they thought i may be a poor responder due to ovarian resistance - was on clomid and menopur.  I also took DHEA and Royal Jelly.  Not sure if/what made a difference but am sure that the consultants will have learnt something from this cycle and the next one will bring better luck.

Steph - am pleased to have got to blast, know i am very lucky, the pessimist in me keeps thinking it will be wasted on me though as even if i get a BFP i will lose it as that's what i do   i know, not the right attitude.  I am getting better though over recent days.

Hi to Miranda, Nix, emmachoc, and everyone else.  

Pesca - thinking of you  

I'm focused on my ET tomorrow but can't help thinking I'm going to want to walk out of the clinic on my hands as I'm going to be so scared the embies will fall out!!!    Surely one big sneeze nd whooosh, out the embies will tumble!!!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry just noticed I said Bernie when I meant Boppet in my earlier post.  

Huge congrats on the blasts and hope you have a smooth transfer tomorrow. 

Does anyone know if it's ok to take different types of antioxidants, like Maca, Pycnogenol and the like together (or in the same day at least)?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Boppet - the vision of you on your hands and knees just made me giggle


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Ophelia

Fishy - have talked it over with DP and decided that hands and knees are too risky - we're leaving the clinic in a primary school 'wheelbarrow' style position to ensure gravity doesn't take it's toll on my embies!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh Boppet you do make me   Good luck tomorrow matey, i will be thinking about you xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Boppet - my sister was convinced having a poo would cause her embies to fall out!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Girls,

Pesca -    I'm hoping you got a miracle phone call this morning.  

Swinny - Who's a clever girl then!  

LJ - When you moving into your new house then? When does baby making begin? Next month?  

Odette - Any news?   Hope you got a great birthday pressie.

Beach - Hows the loo situation?

Boppet  - Can you walk on your hands? I'm impressed!    Good luck for tom.

Steph - Glad you got apartment sorted.  Just need a ticker now!

Emma - You back in HK now?

Nix, Nicki, Miranda, Mrs O, Ally, beans and Purple - Hello!!

I'm ok, got a bathroom problem now, I can't use bath and there is water everywhere, well there was.  Need to call a plumder in the morning.  Anyone know how much thisis likely to cost?  Think its just a pipe come loose?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - can you get tim to take the bath panel off (if it has one) and have a look    I read that and first thought you had got too big for the bath already!  
Nicsk


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicki - The full story was the overflow pipe was leaking a little bit... tim took the bath panel off and 'had a look' and now there is water everywhere!! He's now allowed to have another look!

Not quite that big yet... cheeky!!!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 
*Laura* - can't you see my ticker? have had one for a few days  Sorry I don't know much about plumbing but hope you get it sorted cheaply and soon 

*Boppet *- the wheelbarrow position sounds the safest! 

*Pesca* - hope you had good news today   

*Ophelia* - sorry I don't know much about anti-oxidants - maybe try Google? or Yahoo?
*
Swinny* - hope you, DH and the embies had a lovely day at Hebden Bridge - I reckon testing on the 16th should give you an accurate result 

Hi Nicks, Fishyface, LittleJen 

Do you think summer is now over?  Has been grim here today all day!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- hope you get it sorted soon, not sure off cost, probably extortianate...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry Steph - can see it!  

Beach - Hows your bathroom?  AF calmed down now?

XX


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Laura, i've just looked at your profile and realised you had few goes in the UK. it just occurred to me to ask if you don't mind - what were you on after ET that in your view helped the triplets stick? or was it "volume" and finding the good eggs that way? i jsut worry that my supposedly great blasts (4 times AA now!) are actually a disaster from a chrom perspective and I would be better sticking ev back and not even bothering with the analysis of what they looked like! but then i also have an NK issue (if that means anything, as it is controversial and in debate) and I thought maybe knowing your post ET protocol wld help. thanks, Anna


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Morning, it's a great feeling knowing you don't have to go to work today.....booked a day off in case we were still waterless.

LB-bathroom is in full working order, think we sorted last of leaks last night so now we can start planning tiling.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

HI everyone.

I have not logged on for a few days so am having trouble keeping up with all the posts.  I will try:

Swinny.  Congratulations.  I am sure your Auntie Luc is looking over you.  You must miss her desperately.  You always will but it will get a little easier.  I still miss my friend 4 years later, first you realise you haven't cried that day, then you realise you haven't cried all week but I don't cry every week any more.

Odette. A belated happy birthday and good luck.

Pesca.  So sorry to read your news.  You are managing to say amazingly positive.

Miranda.  Is BF getting any easier?

Laura, I hope you got your bathroom sorted.  I am really lucky on that front as my Dad is a retired plumber.  I was trying to remember what he used to tell me to say to people who used to phone up with leaks when I lived at home but it was so long ago that I have forgotten.

Boppet.  I laughed when I imagined you wheeled out ofthe clinic!  I remember asking about embies falling out when you get up after ET but they just laughed at me.  I also worried about pushing them out with a poo, i even took a mild laxitive the evening of ET!!  It sounds silly but when you give birth they tell you to push through your bottom as if you are having a poo - that must mean is contracts your womb?

Steph, glad you have everything sorted for Brno now.  Where is Brno by the way?

I don't think I can go back much further in the posts to reply to everybody.

We went to the Innocent (smoothies) festival in London yesterday.  Innocent give money to my charity (they source some of their fruit from Ecuador, one of the countries we work in) so we had a stand.  The weather was awful but we manage to hide in tents when the worst of the rain came down.  Had a lovely day, except when max made me take him on a really high helter skelter which terrified me but he loved.

I have my consult at the Lister on Thursday so I will let you know how I get on.

Tracey


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracy-sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday, shame about the weather.


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies,

apologies for my silence but it is somehow a way to cope with the failed fertilization - hope you don't mind if I stay quiet a little bit ... BUT: I am reading all your posts and keeping uptodate with what everyone's doing!!!

A big, big    to Swinny for her success - Swinny, maybe because we did EC together but I feel a certain closeness to you!!!  

Traceymohair - your job sounds like a very worthwhile job, working for a charity - I have always wanted to do that, but then life took me through a different path. It is nice to hear Innocent Smoothies do things like that - another reason to like their smoothies!!!  

Everyone else - I hope you are all well and thanx so much for your good wishes. Even though it hasn't happened, your words warmed my heart which is what I need! So, now I'll wait for a follow-up cons and then hopefully I'll be on again !!!

XXX Pesca


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Can I ask a question?  what are people's views on coffee.  All the studies I have seen talk about having more than one cup a day reducing fertility or increasing chances of MC.  I know most people on here seem to give it up completely.  For some reason I am finding it hard.  I don't think I am addicted as when I don't have any I don't get a headache and I can drink coffee and go straight to bed without it seeming to affect me. HOWEVER, I can't seem to give up my one latte a day.  DH has a fab coffee machine and I am sitting here trying to resist turning it on.

Oh Pesca.  I was so hoping to see better news from you.  I am very sorry.  I hope you manage to pick yourself up and getting back on the road again.  For what is it worth, I have ordered DHEA because of what others have said on this post.  Only been taking it for 10 days, no adverse symptoms yet.  I didn't ask a professional, I just ordered and took it.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pesca   I fully understand where you're coming from, here if you want to chat.

Tracy-when I was on my tx cycles I stopped coffee completely, really hard as at work we drink about 4-5 cups a day so found it harder if I was there rather than at home to resist.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning Girlies

I am starting to worry about everything that I should or shouldn’t be doing now. Psycho girl   Zita West says that you should have complete bed rest for 3 days after transfer and my clinic said quite the reverse and that I should take it easy but also take some light exercise so that oxygenated blood is getting to the uterus….which is best Plus, I’ve carried on with my hot water bottle when I am sat down on the couch and Zita West says not to use the hot water bottle now. Goodness knows what I should be doing?? Any tips girls??

Beachy – Morning sweetie.Glad the bathroom situation is resolved. Has the   bu**ered off yet?

Tracey   Thanks honey, that’s lovely. Going through this tx just after Auntie Luc passed away has helped in a lot of ways as I’ve had to pick myself up and worry about this. I miss her so so much, but I know that she’s with me. She suffered so much at the end that I am glad that she’s gone to a better place now. Hopefully I will get a little girl who is just like her. 
The festival sounded fun, pity about the weather we’re having, it’s rubbish isn’t it? Your job sounds so interesting and so worthwhile, good on your girl xx Good luck for your appointment on Thursday at the Lister xx I’ve been having the pineapple Innocent smoothie and it’s yum xx
With regards to the Coffee, is it the taste that you like or do you need the caffeine? I just have decaf if I want a coffee. I also love tea, so I switched to decaf tea too.

Pesca   I am thinking about you honey and I am so so sorry that this tx didn’t work out. I was so willing your little embie to pick up overnight. You are being so brave and I know that you will get there.Take your time and let yourself grieve, it’s an awful process. I am with you my little EC buddy. I have PM’d you xxx

Laura – Hope you managed to get a plumber hun. Sorry to say but plumbers are notoriously expensive  

Steph   I love your ticker, it’s fab. Thanks for that, I think the 16th it is then!!

Odette   Any news??

Nix, Nicki, Miranda, Mrs O, Ally, Beans, Purple, Em, Mirra


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- sent you a text x. AF is slowly ebbing away now x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Swinny - I really don't know what you should be doing straight after ET and I am sorry about the mixed messages!  Very annoying  !  I can tell you what Kate did - took it fairly easy and didn't play tennis or go cycling (her main hobbies) - in fact, she has given both of those up during pregnancy anyway!  She did, however, continue to take daily walks as normal with her dog.  She also went to a spa where she had a reiki treatment (if you do this, remember to tell them you are PUPO)!  So that is what "worked" for her.  Now Laura will chip in and say she either had 100% bed rest or did a couple of triathelons and you'll be none the wiser!!  

Tracey - coffee is one of the few things where there seems to be a consensus!!  I think cutting back or out will help your chances.  That said, I think you can obsess on these things and I don't see one latte a day making too much difference!!  Or, as Swinny says, have you tried a decaffeinated latte or could you have one every other day or something??    

Pesca - you are so very sweet to be rooting for Swinny in the midst of your own disappointment.   I know what you mean about feeling a connection with someone who had tx at the same time as you.  I feel the same way about Alegria - she had the same test date as my sister, but, sadly, not the same result and she, like you, was so gracious and supportive about it.  I am always rooting for her to succeed so strongly now!  Please don't despair.  You have time to let the DHEA work its magic and, as everyone says, the first tx is a bit of a learning curve.  Also, look at Swinny for inspiration - she has been through a couple of cancelled cycles and yet has gone on to produce decent numbers and, this time, some tip-top embies! 

Anna - I see you have asked Laura about her protocol, but my 2 cents on the multiple embie front is that it works!  If you look at the IVF success rates in countries where they allow it (notably the US), they are much better.  There is only so much you can test for - I say let the good embies find their own way.  The risks involved in having multiples are really low these days.  Just my opinion of course but it bothers me that Western Europe is lagging behind the US on IVF success, largely because of their policy of either mandating or encouraging the transfer of minimal numbers of embryos.  I think there should be flexibility here - I'm not saying a healthy 25 year old on their first IVF should have 5 Grade 1 embies put back in or something but doctors/patients should be allowed to use their judgment and put 3 or 4 back in in other cases. 

Beach -   - good to see you; glad AF is on her way out. 

Laura - sorry about the need for a plumber!  Hope you find a reasonably priced one!  With DP and I and ttc, we plan a couple of months to settle in our new house and then we'll go for it.  

Steph - hello there!

love to everyone else...

Well, can we have some   for Kate.  Her 20 week scan is tomorrow (I know it will be 19 weeks but that is just when it has been scheduled).  She is a bit nervous.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning ALL!

Pesca - Take your time hon, we are all here as and when you need us.  

Sarah - After ET I laid down for the 4 hours required by Jinemed and then had a snooze when back to the hotel, but was up and out for dinner (with a wee drop of wime) and the following day went to see a palace the other side of Istanbul so did lots of walking (not quite a triatholon LJ!!) then after that I had busy day as was heading back to England,so airports planes etc! I didn't carry anything heavy though.  If I'm honest I really think it doesn't matter, don't do anything silly, but its fine to do normal stuff.  I was told no nookie or orgasms til 6 week scan though oh and no lifting things.   

Tracey - I always cut out caffeine as it is the only thing that sems to be a proven fact. However one cuppa a day won't effect things i don't think. On the DOH website it tells you how much cafffeine you can have a day safely when preg and I think its about 300 something per day, which is about 4 tea's or 2 filter coffee's, or a couple of can's of coke and a bar of choccie!  Check out id worried, but i think you'll be fine with the one cuppa.  I've induldged myself with a couple of latte's since preg as a treat.

LJ - Oh how exciting... she'll get some fab pics then bubs is really a bubs by then!

Beach - If your all sorted can I come over for a bath then?  

Well I have period pains today, I know its prob nothing but I feel worried.

As for the plumber I spoke to my friend who is a plumber (he's in devon so can't actaully help physically) but he told tim its very simple and gave him instrctions and he is going to try again tonight! Think his male pride was dented when he ws told its a simple 5 min job!    Wish I was allowed to climb under the bath... sure I could fix it!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anna - Sorry forgot to reply...

At Barts I had cyclogest from EC.

At Jinemed I had bed rest for 4 hours, steriods and progesterone injections and oestrogen after EC and then stopped those at ET and went on to progesterone pessaries and Clexane injections and aspirin. 

really no idea what made the difference, I think probably the combination of stimming drugs and just 'good luck' that month.  I did have more eggs that cycle than all 3 of my cycles in this country, surely that must have made a difference.

XX


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Called the hospital to get blood results, nurse said that heamoglobin was fine she will talk to consultant about full blood count.  I thought MCV adn MCH is what matters? I am seeing my private consultant on Wednesday, so hopefully will get some answers that way. Re coffee I stopped but only because I got MTHFR, without that I think one cup a day is fine. Don't believe in 3 day bed rest, actually think it's counterproductive. Went straight to the loo after ET, had acupuncture and then left, did not take it easy at all, in fact I was very active after ET, I had to be as I was moving flat. Did a lot of running around and lifting, only took it easy last cople of weeks for the simple reason that I feel so tired most of the time. So I think it's a matter of listening to your body. Oh and had sex after EC and ET, Zita West can


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all



Nikki2008 said:


> Zita West can


  

But that's not fair, I said something similar about her several months ago now and I got told off! Did you read about her comments in the Daily Mail recently by any chance? 

I do think it's up to the individual, you can get so hung up on the whole, I mustn't eat or drink or do this and that, you'd end up totally paralysed if you tried to follow all of the conflicting advice we're given both prior to and during tx. Personally I don't think a cup of coffee a day is going to make any difference. And as for any other erm... urges , well I don't think there's any harm in doing what comes naturally    In fact I think there's a poll on here somewhere on the subject and IIRC there were plenty of people who got jiggy with it during the 2ww and still got a BFP so you're not alone there Nikki!

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Should have added, Kate didn't lift anything heavy in the 2ww either and the dog was technically banned from jumping on her, although not quite sure how successful that was - her dog is not the brightest bulb in the chandelier. No idea on the nookie front but can't see her abstaining unless specifically told to do so! I'm with Nikki - I'm really not sure there are any hard and fast rules as long as you don't do anything extreme.

I didn't read Zita's thing in the Daily Mail. To be honest, I loathe the Daily Mail so much that I always take anything in there with a pinch of salt! She may well have been quoted out of context knowing them. DP has threatened to subscribe to that paper at the new house if I pi$$ him off; he knows how much I hate it!! I like the spoof Daily Mail "exclusives" in Private Eye. When the hybrid embryos bill was going through there was one which was something like "Studies Show Half-Man Half-Fish Embryos Will Cause House Price Crash"

Swinny - In her 2ww Kate went to Eastthorpe Hall for her reiki and had the Eastthorpe Chakra Balancing and Reiki treatment for £55. The website is http://eastthorpe.co.uk/index.html. They are in Huddersfield. Not sure where you live but if you want to keep the similarities going then you could try it!!!

Laura - don't worry unduly about the AF pains. I think it's quite normal at your stage. I'm sure your three are huddled together snugly!

Nix- hi there!

/links


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I'm now on knicker watch -   still haven't arrived and today is 2 weeks since my cancelled t/x. My ovaries hurt like hell, not AF pains at all and i've still got EWCM, my discharge usually changes a week before AF. My nipples are also really tender.

Any ideas, i'm trawling through the boards looking for answers and driving myself potty  

 to everyone, sorry for the me post, very pre-occupied


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Fish face - If I remember you didn't get to EC? Same as my abandoned cycle.  Mine tok 2 months to come back and I had EWCM alot during that time and I think that was the little follies gradually growing and releasin eggs??  Do you have tubes?? Maybe get that man of your home and get some BMS in!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks laura - yes i do have tubes. I've read somewhere that the ov pains are the follies breaking down as i didn't have the HCG shot, trying not to read into it, but you know what it's like any symptoms you don't normally have and you grab onto them with both hands. Not sure if we would conceive naturally as hubby has low count and we've already been trying for 12 years, my FSH is slightly high too.

Oh bugger, wish i knew what was going on


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I am pretty in tune with my body, I had 3 little follies on that cycle and I normally can tell when I ov as I get pain and ewcm, and I had 3 different feelings of ovulation over about 2 weeks and then 2 weeks after the last one finally got af.  May completely be nonesense but for me really felt like 3 eggs releasing then af 2 weeks after. I don't have tubes so couldn't try nat. But it'd do no harm and may even be fun!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks laura for the goahead   DH will love you  

My cycles are pretty self explanatory too, i know exactly when i ovulate and exactly a week before AF i get phantom AF pains. At the moment i am havin ov pains alot and quite uncomfortable ones at that, i suppose there are more follies than normal. I hope this doesn't mean i have to wait another two weeks until AF though  

Well any excuse to get jiggy with it


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh, wish i could hav sex!  

May have to wait 9 months for AF if all goes well!   Happy bonking!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

You'll be too knackered then


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I keep joking with Tim that we can have sex on his 40th! (which is many years away!).  At least he can still 'sort himself out' not like poor ole me!

Still all be worth it!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

yes


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Two days to go before test date.  Freaking out!  

Thanks  for your Birthday Wishes.  
In the morning i received a big bunch of flowers from hubby and he is going to treat me to some Rigby and Peller underwear that I need. At lunch I went out with my mum to have some spanish tapas.  She did spoil me.  Bought me flowers, gave me some money and a fantasic Nikon digital Camera.  Then in the evening hubby took me out to the Wallace Restaurant which is part of the Wallace Collection Museum in Marylebone.  Very posh and high class I must say.  We then drove over to Tower Bridge and stolled along all the restaurants watching the boats and the bridge opening up.   And I demanded a special foot rub for my birthday.  Great finish to the day!

Laura -  Hope the cramps are easing.  What do you mean you can't have sex?

Beachgirl - Its a shame you can't take more days off.  To rub it in, I have another 6 weeks of holiday to go.
Good Luck with the tiling.

traceymohair -  I went to the innocent festival last year but didn't dare venture out this year with the appalling weather.  I just thought no one is going to go.  I bet they must have lost quite a bit of money this year.  Good Luck with the Lister!

Pesca - Still thinking about you.  I hope you can find some time to heal.

Nikki2008 - About bed rest - there are various studies that have been done to suggest that bed rest is more determental and figures support this.  Movement is healthier than sitting down for long periods of time.  I mean otherwise how on earth would the world have functioned if we were all in in bed trying to procreate and keeping the embies in.

Little Jenny - So the 20th week is fast approaching, it can't get any better than that - apart from the birth. 

Nixf01 - That Zita article was awful.  It beggers belief.  She is making millions out of women like us and has no compassion.  To be honest I haven't had any jiggers with hubby since EC.  It wn't be long before I start jumping on him. 

Miranda - Hope you are taking things easy and getting naps when possible.

Swinny - So you are offically on the 2ww.  Rooting for you sweetheart.

Steph - So you have finally decided to go with DE.  When that little bundle arrives it would have been so worth it.

Fishface -  Hope your Af comes soon  so that you can move on to the next plan.

anna the third, purple and anyone else I may have forgotton, gotto go, my times up.

speak soon

odette


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No early testing Odette??


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hurrah, have got the icons back - couldn't  seem to do it in my previous post.

Laura - You known this time round I might be tempted to as I don't think I want to wait for the phone call. 
I'd much prefer to be prepared so might test on Wed morning.

odettex


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi All, 

Odette - Happy Birthday to you. I'm not sure when it was but hope you had a lovely day, sounds very nice.  

FishFace - I will come, it does funny things when you get cancelled but try not to worry (easier said than done).   that it comes soon.

I just can't keep up so I'll tell you about me!! I'm having my trigger shot tonight of Pregnyl then EC on Wednesday, they were going to delay me until Friday but my bloods came back really good.  I'm just nervous in case I mess up the injection. I'm so excited as this is my EC, so any tips would be much appreciated.  I have acupuncture tomorrow and before EC so hopefully it will do the trick!.

Good luck everyone. I'm finding it really hard to keep up at present. H x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Oooh Beans - how exciting!!  This cycle seems to be going really well for you!  see - all they had to do was get the right dose!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - I'm off work too so I will be here at my comp awaiting your BFP!  

Beans - Good Luck for tom!


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks LittleJenny and Laurab. I'm really nervous and still have a day to go!, we are going out for dinner after my trigger, then early night.  I'm having a lie in tomorrow and I might go shopping and just take it slow.  Thanks again for the advice and yes LittleJenny things are looking a bit better, I just hope they get some and they fertilise.  I guess you get so far then you worry about the next step. H x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Sorry it's been so long - I keep going to post, get daunted by how much I've missed and then my pint-size despot starts ordering me about again!

Odette - best of luck for testing tomorrow! Do you feel different from your previous txes? Any symptoms?

Nikki08 - I seriously don't think what you do or don't do has any bearing on the success or failure of tx. It's just another stick to beat ourselves with if it doesn't work if you ask me. Listen to your body - I found with my first complete tx I wanted to keep busy after ET, and with my last I wanted to rest more. But people get pregnant while doing hard physical work and drinking coffee and necking vodka, so just be sane about it and stop worrying - nothing  you can do will now influence the result. The important prep should be done in the months leading up to tx. Even then it's nothing to do with coffee and taking it easy - and Zita West has proved herself to be an utter charlatan with her article in the Daily Mail, so ignore her pearls of wisdom.

Oo, that turned into one of my rants! Honestly, I'm just sick of women being made to feel responsible for everything during tx.  

Nix - how's things? Is the weave settling down yet?

Sorry - I've run out of steam again - must be that hard ranting. Will post again later.

xxxxx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Miranda, 

I think you are absolutely right.  My sister has two children and has just lost a baby (the sac was empty) she has also had ectopic pregnancies too, all of these pregnancies were unplanned and she just carried on her normal life until that happened.  I have a best friend who has had problems with alcohol who also has just had her third baby, all three are healthy and happy.  

I do hope you get some rest at some point, it is very exhausting (my sister tells me).  You will reap the rewards soon.  I used to be a nanny to a baby of 5 months and a 3 year old, I think i'm still recovering and that was over 15 years ago! Enjoy!  

Drug Free day today!!! Yippee. I'm going to London for a bit of retail therapy and to pick up some doggie stuff from my supplier.

Good luck for all today. H x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Miranda - was that intended for Swinney and not me?  She saw Zita and asked about bed rest after ET and I said I don't believe in it and thought it was counterproductive. Coffee in my case does have an impact but only because I got a genetic mutation called MTHFR, without that I would think it's fine to drink it in moderation, I don't think a strict diet is helpful either, it just causes stress. As for the article, at first I was willing to give her the benefit of the doubt, thought the Daily Mail had maybe quoted her out of context, they have an agenda afterall, but she has not made an announcement on her website or any other public announcement, so as far as I am concerned she is standing by it.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I work for a regional daily newspaper and while some stuff can get taken out of context there is no way on this earth the general tone of blaming women for their own infertility was wrong - it was too strong, and the artile was written as if she was writing it. I'd be very surprised if the Mail's staff have doctored it that much - I'd eat your hat!

It's too easy to blame the meeja for everything - even if this is the torrid daily Mail!

Yes, it probably was sarah I was talking too. I dont know whether I'm on my **** or my elbow at the minute!

Robert fed for four hours on and off this morning, then I gave him 8oz of formula and 2oz of water on top - he's STILL awake! I can't figure it out - he's meant to be on 5oz every four hours at this point.

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Beans! Didn't see you there.

Yes, I'm knackered! Bah.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi All!

Re Zita - at first I hoped she had been quoted out of context but then I concluded that she voluntarily spoke to the Daily Mail, so she must have known the spin the'd want to put on that type of thing and should have taken steps to ensure she reviewed what was due to be printed etc. Also, as Nikki says, there has been nothing on her website etc. to retract what she said.  And, as Miranda says, the article was phrased as though it were written by her.  No excuses really.

Miranda - not surprised you are exhausted!

Beans - have fun with the doggie stuff!!  I know I would.  It is 4 years tomorrow since I lost Josie the perfect papillon.  I still miss her.  Portia the other perfect papillon is now pushing 17    

Odette - hello there!  Are you doing anything more on your book?  I thought that was a great idea.  

Well - Kate had her 20 week scan at 19 weeks and everything is fine with the twins!  Woo-hoo! Appointment with consultant next week to discuss things going forward.  She has to do a "birth plan" - not sure what that involves.   (1) feel lots of pain (2) have baby number 1 (3) have baby number 2.  I may be simplifying this a little....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't see the point of a birth plan! Unless you're dead against something - but then, no one asks you for your plan when you arrive in agony to the labour ward. you have to be able to speak up and say no while in labour!

Awww... old doggie! Is Portia in good health?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - Oh did she find the flavour!!?

Miranda - Nice to have ou back with us. What are you doing with the feedig now  are you mix feeding or just bottle now? The more I hear from people the less likely I feel I am oing to be able to breast feed my three.. just not enough hours in the day!

Must do some jobs. XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

He's had breast for the last 24 hours - apart from a tiny top-up last night, so he's still mainly bf. But when he's been drinking from me for four hours I give in and give him a bottle!

No, I can't imagine feeding three - but you could express and just divvie it up, or feed the smallest while bottle feeding the other two? You have to find your own way, but you'll probably find it's a luxury you have to find time for, rather than a comprehensive feeding regime for trips.

Is this time off work holiday?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah on leave this week.  Got terrible back ache since sunday, only lets up when laying down.  Also if I stand for 30 mins or so I feel pressure on my cervix, thiking I'm just being a worry wort... think I should go to the hospital? Or that normal?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Miranda - Portia is in very good health, apart from her eyes (cataract in one) and her teeth (paucity of).  All her organs, joints etc. are fine and she loves a good walk, as long as the weather is nice.  She shows her age in some ways - she does sleep a lot and is very set in her ways but healthwise she is in good shape! 

Laura - they said they didn't want to know the flavour so the scan lady avoided the vital areas!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'd get any little thing checked with trips Laura - you could try NHS Direct first?

LilJen - I can never understand not wanting to know the flavour! Do you buy all white things? Awww, doggie... My eldest is 12 and she's in season at the mo - had to haul her off some scraggy-looking hound yesterday!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm just on the phone to them now... will let you know what they say!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

'Probably nothing but shold go and get checked over', so fun afternoon for me in A&E!

Hopefully back later with clean bill of health!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hope all is well LB   
Mirra - have you tried a dummy when he is really sucky? Em used to feed near constantly in the evenings, it will pass. she's every 3-3.5 hours now but goes ages overnight - 2245 til 0630 yesterday!!
where can I read the Zita article?
Beans - enjoy your drug free day!  
LJ - hello. Is papillon a type of dog?  
love to all
NW


----------



## Sasha25 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Nickie 

I am so happy for you. My FSH is also high at 10.5. Do you know of any clincs that treat cases with high FSH levels in London.  I am aware of Lister currently.

best of luck


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sasha - we consider that a pretty damn good FSH level here!!! 

My first comment would be that if that is your only FSH reading get it checked again - it could well be that you had one "dud" reading which, I am sure, if they tested all women all the time, we'd all get! 

If it is generally a little raised then I would say the Lister is your best bet here because of their experience with raised FSH.  But I think you'd find most clinics would take you on with FSH of just over 10, so I don't think you'll have a problem.

Do you know what yopur AMH level is?  Sometimes FSH doesn't give the full picture AMH may give more information.

You might also consider going abroad.  Several ladies here have had success at Jinemed in Istanbul.  They don't seem to turn a hair over raised FSH.  Miranda or Laura will be able to give more information.


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi everyone

quick catch up from me as I haven't had time to read all the pages!

Laura - hope all is well with you and your little three!!

Mirr- glad Bob is doing well - but all sounds very tiring!!! 

Steph good luck with DE at reprofit - keep us posted!!

Swinny good to hear from you again!

Ophelia - reiki sounds good  - I did accupuncture this time and seems to have worked! Good luck with your next plan.

LJ glad to hear your sis's scan went well!!!

Hello to everyone else - Jennig Nix niki Beach Beans Pesca Juicy Fish Purple Odette and all those I am still not up to date with!

Went for my 20 week scan today - at 21 weeks! All seemed well and lots of measurments done. Baby has apparently got long legs! We weren't asked about finding out the flavour and didn't ask ourselves as sort of want a surprise, but were planning on having a good luck ourselves, but baby had other ideas and had his legs crossed/ tucked up so no chance of seeing!! Also was not in the most photogenic positiion - so photos don't show much either!! Definitely getting much bigger now - bit of a reality check today as still hadn't quite believed it was actually happening to us! 

Anyway off to do some work now - will try and keep more up to date with things in the coming weeks.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Nicks!

Oh yes - I bought dummies for him before he was BORN!!!

V reassured by his six-week check today - he's jumped two cenrtiles in height, and the HV said it took 'an awful lot of milk' to do that and that's why he was so hungry. Can't wait for the growth spurt to calm down - it's been six weeks of continual growth spurt!

I feel quite proud of what I've been doing now - it's been such a struggle and I've been feeling a complete failure, but seeing his growth chart I'm strutting about now!

The Zita article is in the News Discussions section, quite low down on the Index page - it'sa attractyed five pages of comments already! Heh.

Yes, a papillon is a dog, though can I remember hazily that it's French for butterfy? Nix dearest?

Laura - how was A&E? I have a feeling you might as well buy a season ticket for the next few months!
Hope all's ok.  

Bugle - oo, the 20-week scan is SO reassuring! Well done for reaching that milestone! Reckon it'll be you or Laura to pop first?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Miranda - Kate, Bugle and Laura are all due at a similar time.  Kate is only 2 weeks behind Bugle but twins are likely to be early and Laura's triplets are likely to be earlier still.  December will be a bumper month for the PR thread!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Christmas is going to come early for three of us then! Whoo!

Cripes - that's six babies altogether.


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Miranda - Robert looks gorgeous on your profile picture, you lucky thing. Changing the subject to dogs I saw some Papillion in Harrods Pet Kingdom today, they've just opened a new area so we went for a nosy, brought our dogs a doggie eclair and roast beef biscuits.  I've just launched my new pet business but it isn't online yet.

Laurab - Hope you are ok, i'm sure you'll post later to tell us but   you are ok.

I've had my last acupuncture until ET on Friday, i'm soooo nervous for tomorrow, thankfully i'm at 7.50am so in and out.  Just hope it doesn't trigger my Interstitual cystitis (can't spell)  as that would be awful but they've said they will try cover the meds just in case.  I'm so thankful for the advice i've had much appreciated.  Last time 4 and cancelled this time it looks like 11 (7 biggish ones).


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

fab pic Mirra! Bob is a stunner!   How fab about the centiles! You must have super milk    Em is continuing on 25th centile. Must admit I had a dummy too as read that stuff about reducing cot death. will look up Zita.....
Bugle - well done on 20(21) weeks! Exciting!
LJ - yes all these babies due at same time though I'm sure we'll have to wait ages for triplet pics LB will be so busy!  
Odette - thinking of you   (excitedly!  )
LB  
Beans - good luck for tomorrow  
NW


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Um - just read ZW....... You've gotta be a bit alternative to go and see her anyway I think, 'nurse consultant' or whatever she calls herself always got on my (.)(.) far better seeing a real doc for your probs despite how much we hate them here girls!   She obviously has no concept of not having kids cos you've not met Mr Wright.  I haven't even read the rest yet.
Obviously these are my views and not the general consensus of FF blah blah blah  
NW


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

i agree, N, the once great Zita is coming close to an FF fatwa being issued against her!

talk about biting the hand that feeds you, killing the golden goose, looking a gift horse in the mouth and generally visiting a farmyard.......  

  

Lukey, to answer your question, no idea what next but flying to the moon is pretty high on the list. i think it might be cheaper. 40k so far. :-((((((


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, try saying Fertility Friends fatwah with a mouthful of crisps!  

Nicks - I am feeding for so much of the day I thought he wasn't getting enough milk... think it's safe to say he is!  

The mere mention of Zita West got on my breeeests too when I was trying - she seemed to want to stop you doing anything vaguely pleasurable and I've always been convinced that's not what it takes to conceive.

I feel reassured when he has a dummy that even if he wriggles down in his bedding he won't suffocate. He's using it less now but it was a godsend in the first few weeks.

Oooh, Secret Millionaire is on! Love that show.

Beans - what's your online business? General pet stuff?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

How heavy is Bob now MIrra?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

8lb 14oz! He was 6lb 3oz at birth, went down to 5lb 7oz with the menaconin loss, so he's put on nearly three and a half pounds!  

Mind you, he's had two huge poos today after two lots of 48-hours where he didn't go, so he's probably lost about 5oz of that! he's now really contented - it's the first time he hasn't been straining and in pain in what seems like forever. Formula seems to push the poo through, oddly, and bf stops him up? or maybe he's just growing and changing.

How heavy is Emily? She was a good weight at birth, so less far to go than wee Rab.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Just popping in to say I decided not to test early and will await my results tomorrow.

Wish me luck girls and once again thank you for all your support 

I really hope its my turn this time for a  

Odettexx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Scaredy cat!  

I understand totally though - those peesticks are bloody terrifying. Good luck with the blood test Odette!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Odette      oodles of luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good luck Odette     really hope it's your turn


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening Beachie! 

What are you up to, birdie?

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Mir- just having five mins then off to bed, good to hear that r's  doing so well, you must so be proud x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I am indeed - it's just so nice to know he's doing so well, from the medics' point of view.

What did you have for dinner tonight? You are my culinary inspiration!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not very good at cooking atm, I did pack choi and mushrooms with ginger and garlic, really easy but delicious x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Odette - Loads and loads of      for tomorrow!! A x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow - see, you say you're not doing great cooking, but that sounds so adventurous and delicious to me! We had pork chops and potatoes!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, came in to find my DH watching a TV programme of people playing computer games.  I would rather find him watching poor.  Playing computer games is bad enough but watching other people play them!!!!!!

I hope I haven't offended any 'gamers' on this thread!?

Tracey

Good luck for testing Odette


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Beach - Food sounds super lovely!! 

Tracey - you cracked me up   I feel exactly the same - definately p0rn rather than computer smut!

Mir - just watched secret millionaire and cried (is this normal!) Well done on Bobs booming growth - well done mum!

Laura - how are those little ones? Hope AF pains nothing more than indigestion x

Pesca - really feel for you x

Steph - glad to see you have something so positive to work towards - so soon!! Very excited for you x

Nix - how are you doing? Had ya hair done? Pampering yourself? Good  

Anna - loving the fatwa joke? i saw ZW when I was at my lowest - it did help me but having said that it was mostly about someone giving me a hug and telling me that one day I would have a family that did it, and the follow up call the next day to see how I was doing - nice one ZW you really know how to keep the tills a ringing!! 

Ophelia/ Alegria- how is the '3 month wait' going?? I am using the clearblue monitor - showed ovulation this month - very happy - that means the drs are at least wrong about that!!

Nickyw, Carol, Emma, Little Jen, linz, beans, bugle, buttons, sasha   and everyone else x

Sorry I have been so quiet - been taking a bit of a back seat in this IF lark! Time to take stock and get my head sorted for whatever the journey ahead brings x Mr Magoo messed me up a bit and the letter confirming the consultation arrived today - which is always like a kick in the teeth after bad news!!! My yoga teacher has taken me under her wing and sent me a whole load of poses for IF and missed AF (if anyone would like to know the names of the poses - let me know) - very sweet of her - now I only need to get off my **** and do the yoga - its not easy - with all the supplements, chinese herbs, acu, gym, healthy eating etc it is a miracle if we have time for sex!! Something wrong with this approach somewhere!! 

Love to all x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Odette lots of     and     for tomorrow

Hope all goes well

Sx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Odette* - good luck for testing in the morning - am  for you that it will be a 

*Beans* - good luck at EC tomorrow - hope so much that you get a great batch of eggs   

*Tracey* - Brno is in the Czech Replublic, its the second largest city in CZ after Prague  About the coffee - I don't think one coffee a day will make any difference at all, I am exactly the same and these days I feel like it is my only vice! (don't drink, stopped smoking 2.5 years ago, now try to have one cup of good coffee a day and decaf for the rest)  Good luck at your Lister consult on Thursday   

*Pesca *-  - hope you are feeling a little better now 

*Swinny* - I don't think you should use the hot water bottle after EC - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too 

*Laura* - hope everything is OK with you and your back feels better soon  - did you go to A&E? Hope the period pains were nothing to worry about and just everything stretching/the babies getting comfortable   

*Nikki *- you too - hope all is OK with you and that your meeting with your private consultant goes well tomorrow    Out of interest - what is MTHFR and what does it mean - why do you have to cut down on coffee? scuse my ignorance! 

*Fishface* - hope  turns up soon so that you will feel better 

*Bugle *- hi hon  glad to hear your 20 week scan went well - so good to hear that your long-legged baby is growing well 

*Sasha25 *- hi and welcome to the thread  The Lister sounds like your best bet in the London area. I would also highly recommend the Jinemed in Istanbul if you fancy combining treatment with a holiday  they come over regularly to London to do consults if you are interested, I went to one before going for treatment there and found it very useful.

*Mira* - Robert sounds like he is thriving - well done you!  Do you have a new avatar? - I'm still seeing the old one 

*LittleJen* - great to hear that all is well with Kate and the twins - can't believe how quickly the time has gone!

Hi  to everybody else - sorry to those I've missed and hope you are all well 

DH finally had his root canal treatment this morning and is now feeling much better, the infection is gone now 

Lots of love

Steph xx

P.S. in the words of Catherine Tate's "Nan" -

_"Zita West? - what a load of ****!!!" _


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You read the article then Steph?  

Yes, new avatar - wonder why you can't see it?  It's one of the ******** ones, so you're not missing anything!

Thank goodness the infection's gone - that must be such a relief. Did I say, or was I too knackered, that the boil in the unfortunate place came back last week? The one where I can't walk for days?  Well FINALLY I have been referred to a gyn after seven years of repeated erruptions. Amazing!

The doc couldn't believe no one had referred me before, and finally diagnosed it as a cyst - sounds better than a boil eh?  
The gyn can get the cyst operated on so it doesn't become infected again and become an abcess - the hurtiest thing, it is. 
So I can imagine the agony of having one in your mouth - flippin heck.

Oo, only a month and a bit till you go and get preggers!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Odette-wishing you lots of luck for today


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Good luck Odette x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi .. i have not posted much recently as been away for a few days and been busy with adoption stuff, just wanted to say good luck oddette for today  

love to mir, steph, ophelia, beach, laura and everyone else thinking of you all


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there all!

Ally - you slipped it in very quietly but great great news that your stick showed ovulation this month.  That just goes to show something is happening, whatever the doctors say!      

Anna - £40k so far!   It must be so frustrating, especially when you are in your late 30s and "unexplained" turns into "your eggs must be too old" because the doctors don't like to admit that they simply don't know!!  Please don't give up - you have a lot going for you!! 

Miranda and nicks - lovely to hear about what is happening in the PR nursery. 

Beans - best of luck; this cycle looks like it is going great and that you'll get a fab number of eggs.  See - it was just a matter of getting the dose right!  P'mail me when you are up on line with your new business - i love buying pet stuff!

Popsi - good luck with adoption process.  Lovely that you are taking such a positive step - there is a very lucky baby out there waiting for you.    

Odette -     thinking of you!

Steph - relieved root canal has been dealt with!    

Laura B - how did it go?

Purple/Tracey/Beach/Nikki - hello there!

love to everyone else.

With Zita - I'm with Miranda - how do you relax and de-stress when there is no fun in your life??  Also, Nicks, I agree with her total ignorance on not meeting the right person.  Only last October did I meet someone who might, just possibly, be the one for me and I am now 36.  We are bringing baby plans forward because of my age but I still plan to ENJOY the next 3 months or so where we are not ttc and just have each other.  And I make no apology for that, even if I will be 3 months older when we actually start to try.  Even if you conceive easily, children grow up and leave home and you want a lasting relationship to be there after that.  I sincerely hope for her sake that Zita's 23 year old daughter meets Mr. Right soon so she doesn't have to endure her mother's constant nagging.  That said, it's going to be a brave man who takes on Zita as a mother-in-law and deals with the interrogation about his social habits and their possible impact on his sperm quality.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steph - MTHFR: 
Hyperhomocysteinemia is a widely recognized risk factor for coronary artery disease, venous thrombosis, and stroke. It is also involved in the pathogenesis of neural tube defects, stillbirths, and recurrent pregnancy loss. The leading cause of hyperhomocysteinemia is folate deficiency. Other determinants include insufficient B12 intake, impaired renal function, and genetic variations including those in the MTHFR gene. Folate supplementation can correct for most causes of hyperhomocysteinemia.

Methlyenetetrahydrofolate reductace (MTHFR) is a key enzyme in the metabolism of homocysteine. Mutations in the MTHFR gene have been reported as causes of hyperhomocysteinemia. The most common MTHFR mutation, C677T, is present in the homozygous state in 5-10% of the general Caucasian population. In homozygous individuals, this results in a thermolabile variant of the enzyme with decreased activity. Individuals homozygous for the C677T mutation are predisposed to developing hyperhomocysteinemia, particularly when deficient in folate. The frequency of C667T homozygosity is increased in individuals with coronary artery disease (to 17%), arterial disease (to 19%), and venous thromboembolism (to 11%).

The presence of a second mutation in the MTHFR gene, A1298C, in conjunction with C677T, has been associated with decreased MTHFR activity and hyperhomocysteinemia. The frequency of the A1298C mutation is reported to be as high as 30% in the general Caucasian population. Heterozygosity or homozygosity for A1298C alone does not result in hyperhomocysteinemia. MTHFR mutations, when present with other genetic thrombophilic factors (e.g., factor V Leiden), dramatically increase risk for venous thrombosis.

Testing for mutations in MTHFR is useful in identifying a genetic etiology for persistent hyperhomocysteinemia. Also, in individuals known to have other genetic thrombophilic factors (e.g., factor V Leiden), detection of MTHFR mutations signifies a dramatically increased risk for venous thrombosis. http://www.kimballgenetics.com/tests-mthfr.html

Coffee increases homocysteine levels hence no more coffee for me other than the occasional cup with a cake 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Me post coming up...

Well I went to A&E and the nurses were all lovely, waited couple of hours to see the dr who obviously thougth I was wasting her time being a drama queen, she read my notes and then said 'has no one offered you a reduction yet' So that ****** me off stright away.  Then she had a look at my cervix and it was covered in alot of dry blood this was probably what was causing the pulling feeling I could feel.  Then she felt bad and wanted to admit me as they couldn't scan me last night as too late.  I managed to escape a night in hospital and was back this morning for a scan and the bleeding is coming from a seperation of the membranes. They said it would be nothing or could get worse so back next week for another scan to check it. Been trying to google it but there is lots of 'doctor' type stuff so will go post on midwife and peer see if anyone can help.

Still have bad backache.  Just so worried I don't think I could cope with losing them now after they are now so big.  Dr said i could go straight back to work but from what I've read most people are put on bed rest?? I'm so very scared.  

XX


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Laurab -   Hope you get the all ok with the scan next week.  A&E are so unsympathetic aren't they.  

LittleJenny - I will pm you when the site is up and running, I came out of the EC and i'd been dreaming about dog harnesses! how stupid is that.  

As for me i've just got back from EC and they collected 8 out of the 11 and 7 are mature and 1 may get better before tomorrow.  I will know if they fertilise tomorrow morning.  My DP had a bad day, he had to do his sample twice, they thought he was IVF and said it wasn't good enough and could he do another!  So he did another (unbelievable) and they said it was ok for ICSI, but the first must have been too.  I don't know complicated.

Anyway off to rest.  H x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Laura, sorry you're having problems just now particularly that you had to put up with yet another totally tactless member of the medical profession.  Can I suggest the next time someone says "have you been offered a reduction" just say "This was a 3 for 2 offer so I've already had the discount but thanks anyway!" and then you can add,  "By the way have you been offered classes in complete and utter tactlessness, if so I wouldn't bother attending cos you're really very good at it already"

Mira - oui ma belle, papillon veut bien dire butterfly en francais!  Ca va toi et le petit Bob aussi? Il est trop mignon!  

Jeez Anna, 40K?  No wonder you're loathe to fork out anymore until you've got some solid answers to your questions!

Thanks for the info on MTFHR Nikki (I still think it looks like an abbreviation for a very rude word though! )

Odette honey - any news?    

Beans love - what a bunch of muppets!  Fancy making him do the test twice and then trying to blag it like that!  Sending you     for  great fert rate hon!

I agree with all of your comments on ZW, I remember when I first heard about her, I couldn't believe the amount of stuff she was saying to give up, to do, to avoid doing etc. It was as if you shouldn't even [email protected] at the wrong time of the month, which surely must make an already stressful situation even more so! How many times have we seen girls berating themselves for having had a cup of coffee or a bit of chocolate or not being able to have 3 days "complete bed rest" after ET... when none of those things is going to be enough to stop a cycle from being successful!  I have bought her multi vits in the past, but I'll be switching to Marylin Glenville now.  She has totally shot herself in the foot with that article. Although she may have a point that some (very few) people might have lifestyles which are incompatible with parenthood, she made absolutely no attempt to make it clear that those people are the minority; basically lumping us all together as if we're a big pile of ignorant, selfish hedonists.  She says we leave it too late, trying to "have it all" and completely ignores the role that men play in the delays, I would have started several years earlier if DH had been ready, but he wasn't! And the fact that she clearly thinks we should all forget about careers and go back to the days of Jane Austen where a woman's job was nothing more or less than to find a husband before the age of 22 or consign herself to a life as an old maid, and not have any clue about the world of work, or how to manage money, totally dependant on her man for everything ... well what planet is she on?! As they say in the States, she "must have fell and bumped her head!"

Sorry rant over!

Love to all, sun's out and I need to top up my tan   

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Beans - what a wonderful, wonderful result for you!!!  8 eggs is a fantastic haul and 7 mature makes it even better!  Really sorry they understimmed you first time and you had to go through thinking you were a poor responder.  That is just great!!!     for fab fertilisation.

LauraB -    Frist off, what a nerve of the doctor to ask you about a reduction in such a crass way!   Second, if you want to rest until your scan next week then rest!  Hope you find some info on peer support etc.    

Nix - funny you mention Zita's vits - I'll be switching to Marilyn too now, even though I'd been on zita's.  I don't want to line her pockets anymore.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm speechless -   

I went to pick up the results this afternoon and was trying to get my head around whether I was pregnant or not as it didn't have a positive or negative written, just numbers Beta - HCG  1240 (which I presume is a positive as the clinic said anything below 10 would not be viable).  As I had paid privately for the test and the IVF clinic was closed for the day I had to ring the lab to confirm that it was a positive.  It was a pretty high number I was told (I though hey, maybe it's twins ).

Called my hubby who is away at the moment and he just started crying on the phone.  He was so relieved.  

The last  3 ivf's were all negative (with own eggs) and the previous two pregnancies before that ended in ectopics so having this news is uplighting, although it's early days is one step ahead to our dream family .

To all the lovely ladies here who have supported me, a big kiss  and hug .  You have meant a lot to me and my sanity, from the bottom of my heart   

Odettexx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Odette!!!!    That is really, really fantastic news!!  Many congratulations!!
SO happy for you!!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Odette - many congratulations!!!  This is really fantastic news.  You so deserve this happiness and you must be thrilled to bits!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!

Odette, you, you - PREGNANT person you! 

Wowee! I'm sitting here with a lump in my throat and a great cheesey smile on my face!  

Oh, brilliant bird - you have made it - I'm so thrilled.   Amd such high levels too! Cor.

Laura - please don't worry too much sweetpea. It'll be ok, really it will. Find that little bit of energy and strength you have left and insist on having regular scans. Get Tim to stamp his wee foot.

Oo, Nix and LilJen, Zit's Vits are going to take a hammering! That fatwah will be baaaad for Zits. I feel so chuffed I can read all that French - must take a refresher!

Beans - bloody well done on your haul of eggs! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Well done odette


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

I hope you don't kick me out of the poor responders!   , You've all been really good to me.  Please let me stay!!  .

Odette - Fantastic news on the .


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats Odette!!! on your  

 x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS ODETTE!!!  

I had such a good feeling about this but didnt want to tempt fate by saying "I have a really good feeling about this"! You and your DH must be over the moon! Now enjoy!!! You are PREGNANT!!!!!! 

Well done for all your perservering - you have definately inspired me today xxxx

Once again not really supposed to be on this but wanted to check in and see your result!

Speak to all others later x

Laura   Hang in there little 'n - must be very worrying for you - so hard waiting - are you at home now?? Please say yes xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Beans - don't you worry - Nix got 15 eggs last time   and she's still here!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

OMG oh wowwwwwwww oh wowwwwww!! Odette - oh I am so, so thrilled for you!!! Got tears in my eyes as I type! 

        

Congratulations to you and your DH - wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy!

 that I will be so lucky when I go for DE myself - is so strange to have gone from wishing desperately that my eggs are OK, to wishing that it definitely a problem with my own eggs and therefore having younger eggs will succeed/that there is not some other problem stopping me from getting pregnant, if that makes sense! 

*Beans* - fab news re your batch of eggs  now rest up and take it easy -  that you get an excellent fertilisation rate!   

 So pleased for both of you!  

*Laura* - sorry that you are so worried  hope you are managing to take things easy (though I'm sure the doctor wouldn't have said go back to work if there was a real possibility of you losing them because of this problem) - sorry to hear that she asked you about reduction in such a tactless way   really hope you get some reassurance that all will be fine soon   

*Nikki* - thanks for the MTHFR info - makes sense now! sorry to hear you have it - does it run in families and have you had to tell other members in your family so that they can get tested too?

*Popsi* - good luck with the adoption stuff    - I really hope it all works out for you - please stay in touch and let us know how you get on 

 to everybody else

Love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*
just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - appointment 20/07/08, treatment in August 2008? *Inconceivable*4th IVF - Reprofit - this time with DE - August '08*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA/ttc naturally with new partner *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - currently trying to lower FSH/reviewing options for IVF - Jinemed consultation 26/07/08*Lincs Jax*6th IVF - Care Nottingham - due to start 01/08/08 *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 4 eggs - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment at Ceram sometime next year - on waiting list*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - IVI Alicante, Spain - September/October 2008 *Stephjoy*1st DE ICSI - going to Reprofit, Czech Republic 10/09/08 (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs)*Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - due to start 03/08/08
*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Beans33*
2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - EC 06/08/08 - 7 mature eggs*Juicy*3rd IVF - Lister - currently stimming - EC 11/08/08*TracyM*3rd DIVF - currently stimming - first scan 25/07/08 - EC ??/08/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Boppet*
1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - ET 04/08/08 - testing ??/08/08*Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - testing 16/08/08*Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural m/c 21.6.08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ali May*
1st IVF - May/June 2008 - tested negative  *Ally1973*
1st IVF - June/July '08 - cancelled after 20 days of stimming  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *Droogie (Heather)*
1st ICSI after TESA/TESE - 3 eggs - one embie transferred 18/07/08 - tested negative 03/07/08 *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Fishface*1st ICSI - July '08 - cancelled due to poor response  - try again October 2008 *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*1st IVF -Turkey - PGD for translocated gene - tested negative 18/03/08  *Lainey-Lou*3rd IVF - SP - tested negative 01/07/08*Latestarter*2nd ICSI - Lister - cancelled due to poor response 09/07/08*Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*5th IVF - 15 eggs - 6 fertilised - tested negative 07/08  - had adoption meeting/has monitoring cycle at ARGC 08/08 *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - one immature egg failed to fertilise  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*1st IVF - May '08 - LP - cancelled 30/07 due to poor response  *Sheldon*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *Tracymohair*1st IVF - June 2008 - tested negative  Follow-up 07/08/08 - hoping to try again Aug/Sept '08*PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Abdncarol*  on 1st IVF - Aberdeen - first scan ??/08/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! next scan 4/7/08 - due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - 1st scan ??/??/08*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - due 18/3/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - 1st scan ??/08/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Miranda7* - Robert - born June 26th - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - I already knew you were preggo! I felt it in my water! So chuffed for you.. does look like I'll be seeing you over at the multiples thread!!  Been a long road for me and you, first at EPT, then here on PR and now you've got that amazing result!  

Steph - I'm sure this is going to be your turn too!

Beans - Top news. XX

Ally - Yes! 

XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Odette-woohoo, thats' fantastic news, so happy for you both xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Odette!           Brilliant!!!!! Twins I reckon! How many days post EC was that?
LB - how you? Resting I hope. Don't know what they mean about separation of membranes?  
Beans - well done on that crop.   Hope you and DP are recovering and   for some good fertilisation.

Cat has just come back from the vets after a week of antibiotics for presumed 'bite' and XR shows he has broken his leg!   Its healing though and he's not in plaster. Poor me - another 2 weeks of cat litter and tablets as if I haven't got enough to do  
Nicks


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Odette –             well done honey that's made my day. You sooooo deserve this happiness after your long and hard journey. I reckon we've definitely got 2 onboard with those levels   . Oh and I'm loving the fact that you need some Rigby & Peller underwear, you go girl!! 

Thanks girls, well to be honest I’ve done a bit of both, I’ve been out for walks but also done plenty of lying on the sofa watching trash TV. Not going to worry about it now, if they’re meant to stay with me they will won’t they!!

Laura – Oh honey, how very scary for you. I think you should definitely go for bed rest. Consultants can be so callous, it’s as though they are robots. Fancy saying that to you about a reduction….Bedside manner? What!!!  I am sending you positive vibes    that all will be well with our 3 little wonders and that they are just giving mummy a bit of a scare to remind her that they are there and in charge!!  

Fishface – In my first cancelled cycle I got AF after about 24 days and they cycled me again, only to abandon it again after 7 days…Grrrrrrrr bl**dy NHS. On the second abandoned cycle my AF didn’t come back for 42 days. The drugs really mess with your cycle.

Steph   Ditched the hot water bottle on Monday.  Feeling pretty anxious so god knows what I’ll be like by next week, probs be climbing the walls  

Beans – Well done Mrs.   for the all important call tomorrow and for all 8 to have fertilised for you xxx

Mirra – I know what you’re saying, it’s just really hard to be rational when you head is up your  . Heroin addicts and alcoholics slip babies out with ease I know. I think it’s just because we have so much invested in it working we try to wrap ourselves in cotton wool so that it’ll work. The lovely IVF legacy strikes again  
Ouch…. Hope you’re not suffering too much with that evil boil.
Glad Robert is doing so well, must be all that feeding that he’s doing. That’s a lovely piccie of him too x

Boppet – well done you, that’s brilliant. Congratulations on being PUPO, hope the next 10 days or so flys for you xx

Bugle –Nice to hear from you too xx That’s amazing hun, 21 weeks already, time is flying!!

Hello Juicy, Nix, Anna, Nikki and anybody else who I've missed  

Had a lovely day today, as my friend Kate came over with her IVF twin miracles Evie and Charlie and my friend Louise with her baby Evie. Had loads of cuddles and got lots of baby juice on me. Back to work tomorrow boooooo!!!

Hope everybody else is ok.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Odette - congratulations   and maybe twins When is your first scan? Enjoy    

Steph - I got one copy each from my parents (that's what homozygous mean, heterozygous one copy from one parent). They are on blood thinners already for risk of thrombosis and stroke.

Had another scan today and all fine and the free fluid that could be seen on the scan last Friday seems to have disapeared, I am back on Heparin but no more Aspirin until further notice. Will have another IVIG transfusion on Friday. Feeling much better now. Thanks for all your support PR ladies


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152020.0


----------

